#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  Je grootste blunder?

## -Niels-

hee allemaal

vertel eens, wat is nou de grootste fout die je ooit hebt gemaakt in de licht en geluidsbranche?

hoeft niet per se iets echt schandelijks te zijn wat je reputatie kan schaden, maar gewoon iets grappigs wat je hebt meegemaakt...

ben erg benieuwd naar de reacties..

Bij ons in de polder hebben ze het allemaal...

----------


## EP Woody

Spook aanzetten terwijl alle faders + masters open stonden. POEF.

Ander licht-programma kiezen, Poef, Donker. Owja, en ik HAAT de Martin 2518. Klote tafel.

Groeten Erwin

Het leven is waardeloos, maar er is een ding dat me op de been houd ...........

Me site is online, Kijk in me profiel voor de URL

----------


## Destroyer

Verkeerde show gedownload in een sapphire 2000.
Te weinig tijd om te testen.
Was echt aankomen, floppy in de tafel en gaan...

Oeps, verkeerde show. Er kwam niets meer overeen en er gebeurde dus weinig.

Ach ja, andere (goede) floppy erin en na 1 minuut donker verder draaien op de goede manier.

----------


## Gast1401081

Ooit een hele avond met feedback gedraaid. Rondzingen van heb ik jou daar.....

Bleek de tafel uitgeleend geweest, en men had de ingebouwde talkback mike open laten staan.........op de zaalmix, natuurlijk...

meteen bij thuiskomst de mic eruitgeknipt..

oh lord won't you buy me another mercedes-benz...

----------


## -Niels-

hmmmm... had een keer op school een optreden waar we een truss boven het podium hadden gehangen...
midden tijdens een zang act zwaait er een losse contactdoos los en blijft precies in het midden in iedereens zicht hangen...
maarja tijdens het optreden kan je er weinig aandoen... daarna door de intercom naar de stagehands schreeuwen...

Bij ons in de polder hebben ze het allemaal...

----------


## EP Woody

Wees blij dat het alleen een stekkerdoos is geweest, en nie een lamp ofzo.

Lullig he zo'n Talk-Back Mic. Ook een leuke de ingebouwde Toongenetator (in sommige tafels.) Doet het ook vaak goed.

Groeten Erwin

Het leven is waardeloos, maar er is een ding dat me op de been houd ...........

Me site is online, Kijk in me profiel voor de URL

----------


## sparky

Dit onderwerp hebben we al eens eerder gehad hoor.

----------


## speakerfreak

inderdaad.........

speakerfreak was here....

----------


## -Niels-

maar sinds dat onderwerp heeft iedereen vast alweer een nieuwe blunder begaan...

die stekkerdoos was gewoon vastgeteept en met cheap tape laat dat weleens los... lampjes zitten keurig op hun plaats met haken en safeties

Bij ons in de polder hebben ze het allemaal...

----------


## DeMennooos

> citaat:Bij ons in de polder hebben ze het allemaal...



Behalve een creatieve oplossing om kabels op een dusdanige manier op te hangen dat ze niet tijdens een sjoow naar beneden komen zeilen...

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## djstefan

ik moest draaien (gezellig!!!)
haalde ik de verkeerde plaat van de draaitafels

dj stefan

----------


## DeMennooos

Wel eerst de naald opgetilt? <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## LJ Max

moet op een playback show draaien ...
haalde perongeluk de verkeerde cd eruit .... VOORSCHUT 
ik zei maar snel door de microfoon: 'sorry , technisch probleempje '

:: barbie sux , but ken doesn't complains ::

----------


## PowerSound

Ik zie de mensnen al hun playback doen en dan plotseling geen muziek meer <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>, dan zijn ze wel verplicht verder te zingen  :Smile: 

Site updated ! Waarom met nieuw als het met oud ook goed gaat ?

----------


## DeMennooos

Een lj moet ook niet voor dj willen spelen <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## rieuwert

Zoeken zoeken zoeken, matrix van 25 mac 250's opgehangen, en dmx via een 2-weg splitter aangesloten. Deden ven de 2e dmx-lijn de laatste 5 mac's niets, en geen dmx signaal inkomend. dmx lijn voor de niet werkende heads eruit, op da kabeltester, gewoon goed!! Lijn er weer tussen geen dmx!! wat bleek, extreem soepele speaker-kabel!!!!

SCHAAM SCHAAM SCHAAM!
<img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## LJ Max

> citaat:Een lj moet ook niet voor dj willen spelen 
> 
> Greetz,
> 
> De Mennooo's



maar omdat ik voorlopig aleen draai kan het niet anders <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>

:: barbie sux , but ken doesn't complains ::

----------


## Gerrit Hurkens

Openlucht showtje. Ik moest 's nachts beginnen met opbouwen. Vroeg er uit en weinig slaap = oogjes half open. 

Lokale broodjeszaak had zitplaatsen. Ik er naar toe, nadat we klaar waren met opbouwen. Broodje besteld, lekker opgegeten en de rest weet ik niet meer. Alleen dat ik wakker gemaakt werd door een medewerker van die zaak. Ik kijk op mijn horloge: Show was al 15 minuten bezig. Ren ren ren. 

Ach, de geluidsman wist in ieder geval het witte licht aan te zetten.

Gerrit Hurkens

----------


## PowerSound

Rieuwert, je zou toch moeten weten dat XLR kabels oorspronkelijk niet voor speakers bedoeld waren <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Site updated ! Waarom met nieuw als het met oud ook goed gaat ?

----------


## rieuwert

Ach ja, iedereen maakt fouten, als ze niet gemaakt zouden worden, zou de wereld er heel anders uit zien!

----------


## LJ Max

> citaat: Openlucht showtje. Ik moest 's nachts beginnen met opbouwen. Vroeg er uit en weinig slaap = oogjes half open. 
> 
> Lokale broodjeszaak had zitplaatsen. Ik er naar toe, nadat we klaar waren met opbouwen. Broodje besteld, lekker opgegeten en de rest weet ik niet meer. Alleen dat ik wakker gemaakt werd door een medewerker van die zaak. Ik kijk op mijn horloge: Show was al 15 minuten bezig. Ren ren ren. 
> 
> Ach, de geluidsman wist in ieder geval het witte licht aan te zetten.
> 
> Gerrit Hurkens



<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>



:: barbie sux , but ken doesn't complains ::

----------


## R. den Ridder

Een blunder, waar ik veel van geleerd heb:

ik had een klus aangenomen, ongeveer 40 km van mijn woonplaats, voor het uitlichten van een harmonie....gewoon uitgegaan van de lokale harmonie, en daarop mijn hoeveelheid licht berekend.

Aantal fourbar par 56's met lichte kleuren en een stel 1 kw'ers als front.
Kom ik op de locatie aan blijken 3 harmonien samen te spelen.....
Veeeeeeel te weinig licht bij dus.
Gelukkig kwam de plaatselijke verhuurservice net hun door mij gehuurde windups brengen....en die konden nog just-in-time flink wat conventioneel licht bijregelen, voor bijna geen geld, dus ik bleef nog binnen het budget ook......bedankt quality rent, en sindsdien ben ik een stuk beter gaan plannen.

Ralph

----------


## BENjpt

Wat een geweldig een topic... goed voor de lachspieren (verkeerde plaat afhalen etc.).. Zal ook eens blunder vertellen..

mmm??<img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>??mmm kan er geen verzinnen..<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

greezzz

Love, Life and Lighting. The 3 most important things in life!

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:Wat een geweldig een topic... goed voor de lachspieren (verkeerde plaat afhalen etc.).. Zal ook eens blunder vertellen..
> 
> mmm????mmm kan er geen verzinnen..
> 
> greezzz
> 
> Love, Life and Lighting. The 3 most important things in life!



je hebt er net eentje gemaakt, dus................

oh lord won't you buy me another mercedes-benz...

----------


## LJ Max

> citaat:--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Wat een geweldig een topic... goed voor de lachspieren (verkeerde plaat afhalen etc.).. Zal ook eens blunder vertellen..
> 
> mmm????mmm kan er geen verzinnen..
> 
> greezzz
> 
> Love, Life and Lighting. The 3 most important things in life!
> 
> ...



JIJ NU OOK ! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

:: barbie sux , but ken doesn't complains ::

----------


## Gast1401081

ik had er al eentje...

oh lord won't you buy me another mercedes-benz...

----------


## BENjpt

Nou ik denk dat mijn grootste blunder geweest is op de dag dat ik besloot te gaan werken/hobbien met L&G... zoveel bet-weters, prutsers (misschien zelf wel de grootste--&gt;voordat iemand anders het maar bedenkt..<img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>) en frustraties <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>, MAAR...
dat houd het ook wel weer spannend..<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

greezz..

Love, Life and Lighting. The 3 most important things in life!

----------


## Eye

verkeerde naald eraf halen, verkeerde schuif open, schuif al open voordat de plaat erop zit (dus bij inmixen wobwobwob-geluidjes  :Smile: 

maar de ergste, voor mij ZELF meest genânte: als je echt helemaal op gaat in de muziek, en met zoveel plezier bezig bent, en dan niet doorhebben dat de plaat al is afgelopen, terwijl jij nog in de mix denkt te zijn  :Smile:  (zit je dus beetje 'droog' te mixen, en jij maar denken dat ie zo lekker gaat, lekker strak enzo!!) DAT vind ik dus het ergste, dan voel ik me zOOOOOO'N  ontzettende bad-eend!

----------


## -Niels-

dat bad-eend gevoel moet je me toch eens uitleggen :d

Bij ons in de polder hebben ze het allemaal...

----------


## showband

jaren terug hadden we een klusje waarbij we voor een bedrijfsfeest wegens het ???-jarig bestaan van een ziekenhuis een "bedrijfscabaret" moesten begeleiden. Het orkestje wat ze wilde hebben moest twee repetities meedoen en de generale was in de zaal (PWA zaal congresgebouw). Dat was een toffe klus. Sowieso is personeel in de gezondheidszorg in mijn ogen altijd het tofste publiek wat je kan hebben, maar zaken als "een amateurballet" bestaande uit de 24 knapste zusters begeleiden enzo. <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle> jippiehhhh <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>....

Een van de gekozen stukken die bij de scetches hoorde was het "muppetshow thema" en dat ging niet fijn. Het vrolijk freübelende amateurkoor bestond uit twee delen. 1) voor wie het nummer te hoog was. en 2) voor wie het nummer te laag was <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blackeye.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> Al onze pogingen er een goede toonsoort bij te kiezen liepen op niets uit. En uiteindelijk hebben we tijdens de eerste repetitie gekozen voor "de minst valse" <img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle>.

Tijdens de laatste minuten van de generale repetitie echter sloeg de standaard paniek van de nieuwbakken sterren met podiumvrees helaas ineens om in muiterij en onvervalste chaos. Een van de dingen die naar voren kwam was "alles is véél te moeilijk" enzo. De, eveneens ingehuurde, regisseur kon alle problemen de nek om draaien maar moest één concessie doen..... dat *%^#$&^%$-nummer moet lager! 

Voorzichtig hebben we van het orkest uit proberen te leggen dat áls er al ineens veranderd moest worden dat ze dan zéker niet omlaag moesten omdat mensen bij paniek op zijn best hoger gaan vals-zingen en nooit lager. En dat er uitbundig thuis en op de repetities is geoefend met deze toonhoogte dus we zouden de helft van het koor op het verkeerde been zetten en voor de andere helft de zang gewoon helemaal op een onhaalbare toonsoort zetten... enz enz enz. Het mocht niet baten. <img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle>

Het moment supreme kwam, de "muppets" kwamen op, de blazers zetten in, en....... de toetsenist en ik zetten vól in de oude toonsoort in (we hadden geen tijd gehad de bladmuziek om te schrijven en waren zo intensief aan het begeleiden dat we allebei vergaten te transponeren) Het koor maakte dat niet uit want de verwachte reactie klopte ook. De ene helft die uit toondoven bestond zong vals in de tot in den treure thuis gerepeteerde toonsoort die best wel klopte bij de piano en gitaar. En de andere helft kon uiteraard met geen mogelijkheid de goede toonsoort vinden.... Dit heeft nog een schattig stuk toneelwerk opgeleverd wat uiteindelijk het hoogtepunt van de avond werd. En niemand verdacht gelukkig het orkest HAHAHAHA. Maar verheffend was het zeker niet. En dit soort grappen tuin ik dus ook nóóit meer in.

lekker belangrijk!

----------


## Eye

> citaat:dat bad-eend gevoel moet je me toch eens uitleggen



tja <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>, ik had ook gladiool of garnaal kunnen zeggen... ik bedoel in ieder geval iets met niet veel intelligente inhoud.

showband: ik zie het echt helemaal voor me, erg grappig  :Smile:

----------


## Roland

Ik had afgelopen week een projectje bij mijn studentenvereniging. 
Op maandag truss gebouwd en bekabelt en op woensdag lampen ingehangen. had ik per ongeluk een DMX kabel overgetrokken. 
3 uur lang gezocht naar storing. 1e MH signaal 2e ook nog maar 3e niet en de 4e weer wel. Maar niets reageerde. 
Alles opnieuw bekabelt en toen kwamen we er pas achter 2 uur later dus.


wie geen fouten maakt doet meestal niets.

----------


## LJ Chris

> citaat:
> hee allemaal
> 
> vertel eens, wat is nou de grootste fout die je ooit hebt gemaakt in de licht en geluidsbranche?
> 
> hoeft niet per se iets echt schandelijks te zijn wat je reputatie kan schaden, maar gewoon iets grappigs wat je hebt meegemaakt...
> 
> ben erg benieuwd naar de reacties..
> 
> Bij ons in de polder hebben ze het allemaal...



hoi,

gisteren op productie geweest en had per ongeluk een dmx kabel gebruikt als speaker kabel :-)
dom dom dom, was er eigenlijjk toevallig op uit gekomen want ik was een dmx kabel kwijt en had een speaker kabel teveel:-)

greetz

chris

----------


## crazydj16

Klussie met wat 100 volt spul, ik een 150 meter kabeltje over het terein heen getrokken en laten ingraven door een sjouwer. Gaan we de boel aansluiten, de kabel is net ingegraven...xlr's verkeerd om, en natuurlijk geen verloopjes bij. Daar zit je dan met je soldeerboutje in de regen midden op en veld...terwijl je uitgelachen wordt door je collega's<img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle>

-----------------------
konnie danse' darom  doek techniek
MSN: osseweye@bart.nl

----------


## Stephan

weleens in Hilversum toen ik voor NOB licht werkte en boven in de loopbruggen bezig was op het hoogtepunt in een show het gehele tl-licht voor de loop bruggen aanzette. toen mocht de hele show over!!
balen niet normaal!!! maar werk er wel nogsteeds :Smile: 

Mijn baas heeft EAW! Het zit me ook nooit mee!!!

----------


## dome

Ik heb het ooit eens gehad dat ik ruim op tijd bij de klant was,
Om precies te zijn een week te vroeg  <img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle>.

De week erop wederom vroeg aanwezig (binnenstad Amsterdam)zou de schoonmaker de deur open doen. Bij aankomst stond de schoonmaker ook buiten, deze was al binnen geweest en was even naar buiten boem deur dicht. En uiteraard sleutels binnen. Na een uur wachten en bellen voor een sleutel,een mooie truss constructie gebouwd om via het raam op de 1e verdieping wat open stond naar binnen te kunnen en zo toch nog te kunnen bouwen. <img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>

Bij het afbouwen kon ik het plein niet meer op met de bus deze dan maar op het fietspad parkeren.... Resultaat bekeuring fl 90,00 <img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle>
Het geluk kon niet op de klant wilde perse de bekeuring betalen.
zo was het toch nog een leuke show en goede afloop..

ps: De politie kon de opmerking "help dan maar even sjouwen als ik ver weg moet parkeren" niet echt waarderen. (gek hoor!!)

----------


## Jochie

Tijdens een solo avond van Tiesto... Toen het nr silence op het hoogtepunt van de avond gedraaid werd, kwamen er papieren snippers uit de lucht vallen. 1 ervan viel natuurlijk precies op de draaitafel. Toen ik deze voorzichtig probeerde weg te blazen nam ik helaas ook de naald mee.  :Frown: 

Let the lights be with you...

----------


## martje

een keer een kabelgootje bekabet blijkt achteraf dat de wcd niet doorlusbaar zijn. kan alles erweer uit. foutje kan gebeuren.

maar wij hebben MARTIN mzzl Martje L.J. on the road

----------


## Jurgen

vallen persoonlijke ongevallen hier ook onder ??

 :Smile: 


&lt;&lt;&lt; Had ik maar doorgeleerd, dan had ik makelaar kunnen worden! &gt;&gt;&gt;

----------


## Dj Shake

Je kent die organisatie plorken wel:
"Kan ik iets voor je doen?"
 "Nee hoor, we redden het prima."
"Kan ik echt niets voor je doen?"
 "Nee, we gaan lekker zo"
"Kan ik PPLLEEEAASSEEE iets doen?"

dan moet je op een gegeven moment wel toegeven:

 "Hang de spiegelbol maar op"

Foute boel, halverwege de avond komt dat ding naar beneden, iedereen boos op ons, want wij zijn van de drive-in :S
Maar goed, geen gewonden en de organisator hoor van die plork dat 't niet onze schuld was dus nog steeds een tevreden klant.

Deze reactie werd mede mogelijk gemaakt door Show Rental

----------


## Waypoint

Niet lullig bedoeld maar dat controleer je toch altijd??? Vooral als een klant dat doet (wat ik zelf niet eens wil hebben !, laat ze maar de vloer schoonmaken of de plees boenen als ze mij maar niet storen  :Big Grin: )

----------


## DeMennooos

Iedereen moet doen waar die goed in is. En een organisatie muts is vaak goed in 2 dingen....

- Koffie halen
- Betalen

verder niet bemoeien met mijn werk.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## jakobjan

Ooit eens een klusje voor Akzo gedaan met Jeroen Smits (Call-Tv) als special guest. (hij moest opkomen als engel)

Staat op een gegeven moment de directeur van Akzo een toespraak te houden, ik zit naast het podium het licht te bedienen (iedereen kon me zien),  hoor je in een keer uit de speaker een enorme Boer komen,  En waar kijkt de hele zaal onmiddelijk heen???  naar ikke die daar nietsvermoedend naast het podium zat.

Blijkt Jeroen een boer gelaten te hebben <img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle> in zijn draadloze microfoon die inmiddels door de geluids tech aangezet was.

Gelukkig kon de directeur er wel om lachen..

<img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle>

Jakob-Jan
Lightjockey Beta tester
Freelance Licht tekkie

----------


## "DANCE-SOLUTION"

Hehehe ik ken dr ook wel om lachuh! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## jakobjan

Nou op het moment dat je daar zit en wordt aangekeken door het hele publiek, kun je er nog niet echt om lachen..

Jeroen was volledig in de stress geschoten,  die zag z'n contract met het management al volledig in rook opgaan.

achteraf kun je er dan wel om lachen.


Jakob-Jan
Lightjockey Beta tester
Freelance Licht tekkie

----------


## bob

We waren laatst een groep 8 feestje aan het draaien en op een gegeven moment moest ik ff naar de plee, dus ik ff laten weten dat er niet aan de lichtcontroller gezeten mocht worden.
Dus ik kom die plee uit en zie de parren op flash staan [onder een slow nummer], dus ik denk:ik had dat ding toch niet op flashen gezet?!<img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>
Kom ik daar aan: staat die anderre als een randdebiel op die flash knop te drukken en later ging hij tot overmaat van ramp van programma wisselen... opeens:PLOEF alle parren 56 uit, wat bleek nou, hij had op knopje 8 en knopje 9 gedrukt en toen sloeg dat rotding vast [voordat ik naar de plee ging had ik nog gezegd dat hij zeker niet op knopje 8 en 9 mocht drukken omdat dat ding anders vast zou slaan, het was zo'n conr*d DLC1810]
Toen heb ik hem even duidelijk gemaakt dat ik de LJ was en hij niet.<img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle>
Verder is er de laatste tijd niet zo veel gebeurd.

O,ja de DLC1810 is vervangen door een T4<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>



Bijgewerkt door - bob op 11/09/2002  22:06:22

Bijgewerkt door - bob op 11/09/2002  22:06:57

Bijgewerkt door - bob op 11/09/2002  22:07:49

----------


## _Jasper

> citaat:
> 
> Bijgewerkt door - bob op 11/09/2002  22:06:22
> 
> Bijgewerkt door - bob op 11/09/2002  22:06:57
> 
> Bijgewerkt door - bob op 11/09/2002  22:07:49



bob jij of bob ik...  
<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Seeeeeeee ya
Jasper
Drive-in Show The Dream Team

----------


## FiëstaLj

> citaat:
> 
> O,ja de DLC1810 is vervangen door een T4<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>



Dus jij vervangt je lichtsturingen altijd door dimmerbalkjes ??

Maar ik installeer Dynacord, Ev, Bss, Dateq, Pioneer, Samsung, Highend, Eurolite.... etc...

----------


## bob

Ik was wat te snel met posten [had per ongeluk de verzendknop ingedrukt] dus ik had de fouten er nog niet uitgehaald.

En, ik wilde al heel lang een T4 en toen ze in de aanbieding waren heb ik er maar eentje gekocht.

Groeten Bob

----------


## BENjpt

> citaat:
> En, ik wilde al heel lang een T4 en toen ze in de *aanbieding*  waren heb ik er maar eentje gekocht.
> 
> Groeten Bob



En terecht.. je bent nederlander of je bent het niet..<img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>
Dat is overigens geen blunder..

greezz

Love, Life and Lighting. The 3 most important things in life!

----------


## bob

En terecht.. je bent nederlander of je bent het niet..

Inderdaad<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groeten Bob

----------


## cornedure

Ooit eens een party mogen doen met een paar "gerenommeerde" DJs. DJ George's van La Bush is aan het draaien, komt DJ TeeCee, de volgende in de rij, af met een Akai sampler. 

Ik totaal niet voorbereid op zo'n zaken, en maar in het donker gaan zoeken welke kabel naar een door djs niet gebruikte CD-speler ging. Bleken alle kabels om estethische redenen aan mekaar te zijn gebonden. Bij de zoektocht naar de juiste kabel ben ik drie keer tegen de platendraaier gestoten die aan het spelen was. 

Naast tot drie maal toe een **SCRATCH** met stilte tot gevolg kreeg ik een superboze DJ op mijn dak. Bleek dat de **SCRATCH**-relieken permanent waren. George's mocht één van zijn favoriete platen wegsmijten. 

Uiteindelijk heb ik de juiste kabel gevonden, maar George's heeft mij sindsdien nooit meer gesproken. Vreemd. TeeCee was wel content.

----------


## handige harry

Ik dacht zo van laat ik mijn blunders ook eens bekend maken. Hieronder staan er twee.
(De laatste is eerder om te huilen dan om te lachen maar ok.)

Staan wij op een playbackshow, van te voren goed bekend gemaakt dat we alleen Cd's accepteren en geen tapes (het is gewoon om te huilen hoe de gem. Nederlander zijn tapes opneemt en wij worden er weer op aangekeken dat het niet klinkt) en ja hoor..... staan er een aantal troela's met een tape in handen. Gelukkig hadden we toch een DCC-speler meegenomen EN een tapedeck dat al aardig op leeftijd was maar het nog wel steeds deed? Enfin, wij dat bandje in die DCC....
reken er maar niet op dat we er enig goed geluid uit kregen. Sodemieters wat een ***opname. Okee, het tapedeck dan. (Sansui, ai ai.) Ik start de tape en die troela's beginnen. Meen ik na een
halve minuut toch niet te horen dat die tape opeens sneller begin te draaien??? Oeps, het was waar ook. Hoe langer dit topkwaliteitsdeck speelde, hoe sneller het begon te lopen. (onder het motto van zijn we ook nooit zo laat thuis???) Ik hield m'n hart vast (voor ca. 200 man) Niemand hoort het toch? Nee, toen nog niet maar een kleine 30 seconden later begonnen de dames nerveus om zich heen te kijken en kwamen opeens niet meer uit met hun "moves". Een minuut later stond de halve jury rond het meubel (het bleek ook nog eens de grote
finale te wezen.) De dames die nu niet meer nerveus maar boos keken en mijn richting op kwamen stonden het huilen naderbij dan het lachen. Zij waren er namelijk heilig van overtuigd om de playbackshow te winnen wat door ons optreden dus even de grond werd ingeboord.
Gelukkig kregen ze aan het eind een herkansing
ditmaal met CD! en zijn ze toch nog tweede geworden. M'n collega wilde aan het eind nog een "klein" geintje met de pitchcontrol uithalen. Ik zei: "nu even niet", "ik denk niet dat we hier dan levend vandaan komen".
We hadden natuurlijk gewoon zoals afgesproken de tapes moeten weigeren.

Ons eerste zelf georganiseerde grote party. (alles ging mis wat er mis kon gaan.....nee, nog meer zelfs). Hopelijk is het niet TE lang om te lezen maar ja, er ging dan ook VEEL fout. Echt, ik durf te wedden dat het nog niemand is gelukt om te presteren wat wij die dag voorelkaar hebben gekregen.
Lees en huiver.

Voor 300 man electronische muziek met 5 DJ's (club, trance ,techno etc.) dus beuken geblazen. Als opstelling had ik gekozen om een rolsteiger (met doek bespannen voor projecties) in het midden van het podium te plaatsen met daarin links en rechts truss gestoken (tussen de sporten) in v-vorm de zaal in. Wij zouden dan in de steiger staan te draaien. 
Alles van te voren netjes opgemeten dus moest geen probleem zijn. Staan wij daar (na 3x rijden met transporter en aanhanger) alles uitgepakt.... waar zijn toch die h**r*wielen van die rolsteiger gebleven? Shit...thuis.
Half uur later wij mooi steiger bouwen, wind-ups plaatsen en truss in steiger schuiven. Nee dus. Past die verrekte truss op 4mm na niet tussen de sporten van de steiger. Tja, toen maar besloten om de truss hoger bovenop het eerste steigerdeel te plaatsen en het tweede deel daar bovenop te steken met stukken pijp. (sporten verbreden) 
Snel naar het lokale lasbedrijf en even een stuk pijp gehaald. Op het werk in vieren flexen en klaar. Dus....5 kwartier later sta ik (okee, + collega's) in de steiger (zweet, zweet) pijpen om het eerste steigerdeel heen geschoven, wind-ups omhoog, truss erin geschoven.... Willen we het tweede steigerdeel boven in de pijpen steken, past niet! Net boven het podium een mooie plafondverlaging en 3 (ja echt 3!) cm te laag natuurlijk. De steiger stond toch al in het midden van het podium dus alles maar weer afbreken en de wielen er onder weg halen! (wel <img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle> <img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle>) Voor de weet ik niet meer hoeveelste 
keer steiger opgebouwd (het denken begon al wat minder te worden) truss erin en klaar. Door al deze vertraging moesten we hard doorwerken om nog op tijd te zijn

----------


## musicjohn

Hey *ONHANDIGE HARRY*,

Ik vind het een prachtig verhaal. Ik zie het zo voor me !!!

Leuk dat alles toch nog op z'n pootjes terecht kwam.



Greetzzz... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

John

Doe mij maar een Mazda, daar zit ook een A en een D in .....

----------


## Niek...

Denk al, waarom noemt iemand zich nu *onhandige harry* <img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>

*Greetz Niek*

----------


## dj Q-bone

Ik wordt helemaal moe van het lezen, maar ik ken de stress die je krijgt als alles fout gaat. 

Wij hebben op school een aula die ongeveer 10 meter hoog is. En wij moesten met carnaval de lichten doen, wij hadden dus heel mooi bedacht dat we wel in het midden van die aula, aan de plafon steunbalk een tr-ball konden hangen. Het kwam dus ook wel heel mooi uit, dat er juist (nog op de dag van het feest) in de aula verbouwd werd. Dus daar stond een 9 meter hoge steiger. Afijn, ik spreek dus met de "steiger eigenaars" af dat zij hem nog tot 5 uur zouden laten staan, zodat wij bij de lichtverhuur de tri-ball en andere effecten konden ophalen.
Dus toen wij netjes om 4:30 in de aula komen, jaja je raad het al, zijn ze net klaar met het opbergen van de steiger wielen. Na het uitschelden van de eigenaar, hebben we uiteindelijk bedacht om met een ladder het 10kg wegende effect op te hangen.
Het is niet aan te raden om dat na te doen!!!
We hadden een soort "A" ladder waarvan een schuin stuk dus 9,5 meter lang was.
Bij het ophangen ging het net goed, maar ik heb later gehoord, dat bij het erafhalen het complete lichteffect de 10 meter netjes naar beneden viel. Dat was dus 600 gulden.

Natuurlijk nog heel veel andere kleinere blunders (verkeerde kabels gebruiken, onderdelen vergeten enz..)
Maar elke fout die je maakt, doe je geen 2e keer.

----------


## Tiemen

Een foutje dat ik zelf niet gemaakt heb, maar die wel mooi resultaat gaf : fabrieksopening uitlichten en multikabel voor pars op stoompijp leggen (de grond was zo vuil, het was zonde om die multi zomaar in het stof te leggen). Een paar uurtjes later gaat er toch wel stoom door de stoompijp zeker...

Tiemen

----------


## Tiemen

Een foutje dat ik wel zelf gemaakt heb en dat ik niet meer wil overdoen : werfkast van 125A aansluiten terwijl het onweert, in een lokaal waar 10cm water staat, zonder een 2de persoon bij me. En zonder veel uitmeten alles inschakelen <img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle>

Tiemen

----------


## Tiemen

En nog een blundertje dat echter weinig met L&G te maken heeft : 
fuifje van een 2000 man in oud fabrieksgebouw, en ik zat mee in de organisatie...De dag ervoor komen de toiletten aan maar die moeten met een buis verbonden worden met de riolering. Dus Tiemen laat wat buizen aanrukken en schiet gat in muurtje om van de toilettencontainer in de ene ruimte met m'n buizen naar de andere ruimte met de riolering te komen. Buisjes worden door mij gelegd, maar ik had niet veel zin meer toen, en de buisjes zitten eigenlijk niet zo vast in elkaar. Fuifje gaat door 's avonds, en wat blijkt de volgende dag...Buisjes zijn losgekomen <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>. Stront aan de knikker dus. De beide ruimtes waren nogal...bemest...De mannen van de gemeente hebben dan de dagen erna alles mooi opgekuist. Dus de schade bleef beperkt!

Tiemen

----------


## RDH

haha ook zo'n leuke...een ergens onderdoor (bv. podium) frunniken en er dan achter komen dat ie verkeerdom zit (male/female).

groeten,

Remco

----------


## bob

Als je male\female hebt omgedraaid dan gebruik je toch verloopjes [als je die bij je hebt<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>]

Groeten Bob

----------


## speakerfreak

echt lekker werkt dat ook  ie he met verloopies.
en zijn er voor bijvoorbeeld xlr wel verloopjes male /female    female/male

speakerfreak was here....

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Met Male/male _ Female/female zal het al 'n heel stuk vlotter gaan denk ik...

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## handige harry

Onhandige Harry was misschien toch beter geweest ja <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>. Hoewel ik misschien niet onhandig was maar eerder dom. Gelukkig kunnen we hier nu om lachen maar toen vlak voor het feest, wilde ik toch wel heel hard ergens in een hoekje wegkruipen.
Als ik helder kon nadenken op dat moment misschien nog wel gedaan ook.  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## handige harry

En DJ Q-bone,
was die persoon die het effect naar beneden haalde ook <img src=icon_smile_sleepy.gif border=0 align=middle>? 
<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Harry.

----------


## dj Q-bone

nee, die heeft het gellukig net op een vrij stuk grond laten vallen. Gellukig voor em is de school daar goed voor verzekerd.

----------


## Didier

Ook een leuke blunder, overigens niet mij gebeurt.

Tijdens een carnavalszitting deed een professioneel geluidsbedrijf het geluid. Om te beginnen: 2 bose 802's, die als versterking achter in de zaal stonden, deden het niet.
Wegens personeelsgebrek zat er dus een 16-jarige knuppel achter de mengtafel die van tuiten nog blazen wist.
Midden in de zitting begint alles te kraken en 5 seconde doet helemaal niets van het geluid het nog.
Die wijsneus dus aan het vertellen dat het aan de stroomvoorziening licht, bla bla bla... Schuld van de organisatie blablabla...

Blijkt achteraf dus dat de mengtafel kapot was. Dus de organisatie kon er niets aan doen.

Weet niet of dit bedrijf volgend jaar nog het geluid mag verzorgen???

Betrouwbaar en Betaalbaar hoeft niet altijd duur te zijn...

----------


## Roland

Werd laats gebeld om ff een paar hartings te komen verlengen van de parren. 
Zet ik die hartings in elkaar en maar kijken waar de klemmen waren. Die zaten er dus niet op. Rolletje gaffa doet wonderen. Maar toen kwam het pas.

Ik wilde die hartings in de dimmer steken maar dat ging dus niet. Had toen klemmen aan de stekker en aan de contra. dat past dus niet. Kabels waren ingehuurd bij een ander bedrijf. 

Andere kabels waren niet meer te krijgen dus dan maar de harting uit elkaar slopen en netjes met gaffa afgewerkt. Alles werkte wel. 
maar was niet echt mijn stijl van aansluiten.

----------


## NiTRO

Compulite Micron gecrasht gehad in een zaal waar alles via dat ding liep, zelfs de zaalverlichting, tafel muurvast gelopen, dus dat werd aan en uit zetten, enige nadeel van de oude dimmers die daar hingen was dat ze het standje niet vasthielden, dus totale blackout....best leuk gezicht, gelukkig was er nog geen optreden bezig  :Smile: 

En een keer een stagiare gehad die een ACL balkje zo in het stopcontact duwde zonder er eerst de tweede aan te hangen, kan je vertellen dat die Blinders erg verblindend waren....maar niet voor lang  :Frown:

----------


## Davy Gabriels

Tja,zo'n ACL balkje moet je natuurlijk niet uitrusten met gewone 220V stekkers om door te lussen,daar bestaan speciale 110V stekkers voor...
Kan er nooit wat gebeuren.

----------


## NiTRO

Zijn ze na dat akkefietje ook maar meteen naar gaan zoeken...(beetje laat maarja)

 :Smile:

----------


## CyberNBD

Ken ook een bedrijf dat aan de eerste bar 2 male 220's heeft zitten en aan de 2de een female 220, kan je dus nooit 220 op 1 barretje zetten, nadeel is dat er prik op de 2de male 220 komt te staan als je de eerste insteekt en als je ze allebei op een 220 groep zet (per ongeluk of een onwetende huurder <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>) je ook wel een probleempje hebt.

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## wes340

nou 
&lt;Mijn eerste feest hahah let op
Ik had de boxen zo aangesloten dat  het 2.6777 ohm werd en mijn amp kon maar 4 ohm aan
3 keer uitgeslagen  
En op het eind van de avond was er een ECHTE dj en ik vroeg het zij hij ja komt door je boxen <img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle>
schaam schaam schaam
maarja dag ernaa weer feest en alles goed gegaan dus ja
greets wesley

een dag zonder muziek is geen dag .Berghem de gekstuhhhh!!!!

----------


## CHRIS_B

belangrijkste blunder tot nu toe &gt; niet meten en ontdekken dat wat je huurt niet in de zaal past, toen maar een paar martinscannertjes gehuurt
heb vervolgens een uur gedaan over t adresseren, somehow wilde de martins voor de futurelight h-150 en niet erachter

is me nog steeds een raadsel waarom

----------


## sparky

> citaat:En op het eind van de avond was er een ECHTE dj en ik vroeg het zij hij ja komt door je boxen



Waar komt toch het misverstand vandaan dat een dj hetzelfde is als een technicus?<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

_______________________
Life sucks! And then you meet me,  and it gets worse!

----------


## Bill

Ik voelde mijn verplicht om mijn grootste blunder hier ook bij te zetten.
Een jaartje of 2 geleden moest ik hier in de buurt op een feest draaien. Geen probleem De disco set werd zelfs al voor mijn neergezet.

Ik moest hem wel zelf afbreken en terug brengen.
No problem ik heb een fort transit gti.
Nou leuke avond achter de rug wij de boel afbreken en inladen.
HEt was een kleine set maar net iets groter als verwacht.. 
Het paste niet.En wij moesten de spullen meenemen.Het kon niet blijven staan.
Na veel passen en meten hadden wij de bak vol en er bleven 3 dingen over.
Een licht kast een versterker een een steek wagen.

Dus die moetsen ook mee. Nu kun je met 3 personen in die auto zitten en we waren met zn 2e dus die licht kist en versterker konden nog net op de voorbank. 
Aleen de steek wagen nog.. 
De bijrijder ging zitten in de wagen draaie het raapje open en ik die steek wagen erin duwen..
Resultaat: Een overvolle bus met bijrijder die een steekwagen in zijn handen had waarvan de wielen nog uit het raam staken  :Smile: 

En het was koud,, met open raam..
Ook kon ik niet in zijn 5e schakelen omdat daar een versterker koffer in de weg stond  :Smile: 

Hee ski-djey

----------


## CHRIS_B

> citaat:
> Ik voelde mijn verplicht om mijn grootste blunder hier ook bij te zetten.
> Een jaartje of 2 geleden moest ik hier in de buurt op een feest draaien. Geen probleem De disco set werd zelfs al voor mijn neergezet.
> 
> Ik moest hem wel zelf afbreken en terug brengen.
> No problem ik heb een fort transit gti.
> Nou leuke avond achter de rug wij de boel afbreken en inladen.
> HEt was een kleine set maar net iets groter als verwacht.. 
> Het paste niet.En wij moesten de spullen meenemen.Het kon niet blijven staan.
> ...



dit is geen blunder, maar gewoon lastig lol

----------


## bob

Lol, niet in zij 5E kunnen schakelen lekker in zijn 4E blijven rijden[ :Big Grin: <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> 

Groeten Bob



Bijgewerkt door - bob op 01/11/2002  20:45:00

----------


## ralph

Stel je voor:
Je rijdt normaal altijd met een volgeladen bus naar een klussie, je doet een keer een freelance boeking....
Voor de gezelligheid ga je met zn tweeën, je weet immers nooit of je gezellige mensen of dweeps tegenkomt...

Stel je nu ook eens voor dat je megasnel wagenziek wordt als je zelf geen auto rijdt...
Stel je nu ook nog ff voor dat je een drukke dag achter de rug hebt...

Met al deze kennis stap ik dus bij mijn collega dj in zijn, overigens mooie en erg luxe, Chrysler voyager...

Wij op weg naar Amster-fucking-dam! normaliter op een zaterdagmiddag appeltje-eitje...binnen 30 minuten staat de toettoet dan op de stoep bij de klant!

Toen dus niet: ***enzonen speelden thuis: FILE...huppa: bij Oudenrijn dikke sliert....
wij radio aan..meezingen! ons maken ze niet gek

Ik ga nadenken..heb ik sm58 draadloos bij me?...ja tuurlijk! heb ik in mn rugzak gedaan...
Heb ik eigen Pio koptelefoon bij me?...turlijk zit in mn rugzak...
heb ik de laatste klappertjes die ik die ochtend bij de platenboer heb gekocht mee?...tuurlijk zit in mn rugzak...

Bij Breukelen nog steeds file, voor ons duikt een sufkut via de linkervangrail en twee andere weggebruikers in de rechtervangrail...nu staan we echt stil.. Geen nood we waren veels te vroeg vertrokken...

Kennen jullie die Chrysler Voyagers?
Weet je wat mensen gaan doen die wagenziek worden? die gaan raampje open draaien... en ze gaan om zich heen kijken...

Kijk ik op naar achteren zie ik het vertrouwde beeld van mn rooie cd koffers...

Wat zie ik niet staan...MN RUGZAK!

LUL dat ik er ben: die staat nog thuis in de gang!

om kort verhaal lang te maken, wij bij Vinkeveen eraf, andere kant A2 weer op, gas d'erop!!!

terug naar Vianen, rugzak uit de gang, gas d'erop!!! weer in de file van die ***enzonen....net kwartiertje voor aanvang boeking binnen komen vallen...pfffff

Dat dus echt een blunder.... 


&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;Hoe meer zielen, hoe minder bier!&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;

----------


## bob

Lekker hectisch dus,heb je zeker wel snoeihard gereden<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
Heb het zelf wel eens gehad; bijna te laat dus wij met een echt stampvolle Renault 19 vol= 4personen,volle achterbak en nog veel troep op schoot 145 gaan rijden en dan nog een half uur te laat zijn omdat heel de stad opgebroken was<img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle>
Achteraf was het wel een leuk feest maar de auto was te klein, noomaal gaan we altijd met de Lancia Kappa van mij pa, maar daar was er tijdje daarvoor een vol in de zijkant gevlogen, en die auto stond dus net die week bij de garage.
Dat was niet echt een blunder want we gingen nog veel te vroeg weg maar het was niet leuk en heel hectisch en met zeer veel stress [ik was zelden zo opgefokt als toen<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>]
Maar achteraf konden we er toch wel om lachen<img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groeten Bob



Bijgewerkt door - bob op 02/11/2002  12:57:16

----------


## T_Sound

Niet bepaalt MIJN eigen fout, behalve misschien een controle foutje, maar leuk voorval. Oudejaarsdag moest ik een band uitregelen bij een carbidschietfeest.

Ligt er dwars over een (wel met hekken afgesloten) veldje, waar het hout voor de vuurtonnen vandaan gehaald werd, een stroomkabel naar het aggegraat toe.

Hier zat ook de dj/muziekset op voor het vermaak tijdens het schieten.

Wij kwamen aan met de app. en wilden dus graag een vrije groep voor de FOH. Dat was niet meer mogelijk, omdat de 220 schuko's van het agg. allemaal al in gebruik waren, maar zoals ik kon zien was de apparatuur van die dj prima in orde, dus ik verwachte geen problemen als ik daar bij op ging.

Dus na dat ik alle apparatuur van stroom en kabels hat voorzien, gingen we maar ff kijken of het werkte. Blijk dat er nog wel een 32A CEE vrij was, dus heb ik daar de frontset maar vanaf gehaald, maar de FOH zelf (mixer, EQ e.d.) wel bij de DJ afgehaald, gezien de makkelijkste, tevens ook de beste manier (makkelijkste is niet altijd de beste, maargoed).

Dus het ging allemaal prima. Toen moest er een prik-kabel (waar allemaal peertjes aan hangen) van stroom worden voorzien. Dus die ging ook nog eens in diezelfde haspel. Afijn, nog steeds doet alles het prima.

dus het was etens tijd, geen vette troep, maar een netjes buffet, dus lekker gegeten, is het in eens stil. Het podium heeft nog wel stroom, maar de groep van de FOH lag eruit.

Dus na een reset hadden we weer stroom. Afijn nog geen 5 min later, weer alles eruit.

Ik de kabels van die warmhoudt pannen gevolgd (ja die waren op elektrisch en het waren behoorlijke pannen) EN die van de FOH, kom ik met beide kabels bij een haspel uit die nog eens tussen die van de FOH zit en die haspel die over het veld ligt.

Dus ik netjes gevraagd of die pannen er af konden, dat mocht wel.

Hebben we een dikke 2 uur geen problemen gehad, behalve dat er gezaag van moter-zagen vanachter de tent een bult herrie maakten, viel ineens weer de stroom uit. Komt er een persoon wanhopig naar mij toe en zegt schaamtelijk lachend: "euhhh, we hebben de stroomkabel die over het veld ligt door gezaagd tijdens het hout-zagen."

Dus ik er naar toe, wilden ze zo die kabel vast pakken om het te laten zien, terwijl die kabel half door het midden over een besneeuwd veld ligt, met de stekker nog in het aggegraat. Dus ik zeg: "zou je de stekker niet eerst losmaken?"
"Oja, laten we dat maar doen." zegt zon kerel. Loopt ie naar de tent en trekt alle kabels uit de haspel en komt vervolgens terug en vraagt: "zo goed?" ik zeg: "uhm, ik bedoelde eigenlijk de stekker in het aggegraat." daar had die kerel nog niet aan gedacht.

Dus ik heb een 100 meter haspel van mezelf even via een route gelegd waar in principe niemand kwam, dus we hebben tijdens het optreden gelukkig wel stroom gehad.


Maargoed, al met al een leuk feestje en tijdens het carbidshieten heb ik me alsnog prima vermaakt.

Groeten T_Sound

----------


## mhsounds

Leuk topic om op te halen,

Op school, ik heb al wat ervaring dus als je dan gaat ga je hard...
Ik vond dat ik het wel wist dus zat niet op te letten, leraar:
Linecheck jij dit kanaal maar even.

Fuck hij doet het niet, 32 ogen priemen in je en net als het kwartje valt drukt je leraar de phantoom switch in... :Embarrassment: 

Erg dom en ik check voortaan dubbel voor de phantoom (was een keyboard met 2 DI's)

Dit was in iedergeval de meest pijjnvolle blunder...

----------


## renevanh

> Fuck hij doet het niet, 32 ogen priemen in je en net als het kwartje valt drukt je leraar de phantoom switch in...
> 
> Erg dom en ik check voortaan dubbel voor de phantoom (was een keyboard met 2 DI's)



Dat overkomt elke technici hoor... en regelmatig ook  :Big Grin:

----------


## mhsounds

> Dat overkomt elke technici hoor... en regelmatig ook



Had hem in 4 jaar nog nooit gehad  :Smile: 
Maar goed zo werd ik weer even op mijn plaats gezet, wij scholieren zijn nogal iritant :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ik was in gedachte al bij het weekend, bij de gewone klussen  :Big Grin:

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

Opname op locatie maken met de HD24.
Bij aankomst constateren dat je wel de case met het apparaat en je snakes bij je hebt, maar het koffertje met de harddisks niet.
Is laagvliegen bij wet verboden?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Op weg zijn naar een (middel) groot feest en onderweg nog even moeten stoppen bij een ander adres om de gehuurde topjes, statiefjes en kabelcase te moeten halen.
Na het openen van de klep direct de oprijplaat, die immers bovenop al het materiaal ligt even op de bus gooien om vervolgens netjes de materialen in te laden.

Bij uitladen op locatie komen we er vervolgens achter dat de oprijplaat nergens te bekennen is.. Zag ik opeens vanaf het dak 2 glinsterende delen uitsteken...
Oprijplaat heeft dus een kleine 40 km op het dak gelegen zonder vast te liggen..

Blunder? Ja... Geluk? JAAA, want hij was niet onderweg ergens eraf gevallen!! :EEK!:

----------


## MusicXtra

Klusje in stadion Galgerwaard in Utrecht.
Een utrechtse zanger zou twee nummers zingen op de middenstip voor het begin van de wedstrijd. Ik mezelf met mengtafel, CD speler en MD speler op de VIP tribune gestationeerd, twee monitoren bij de stip en twee XLR kabeltjes naar de huisinstallatie.
Eerste nummer moest begeleid worden door de CD, tweede nummer door de MD.
Ik start de CD, hij zingt het nummer, ik trek de schuiven dicht van de CD en start de MD.
Vervolgens valt het me op dat zijn timing voor geen meter meer klopt, het stadion zat vol en mijn zicht werd geblokkeerd doordat iedereen was gaan staan. Na afloop bleek dat ik weliswaar de schuiven van de CD dicht had getrokken maar de CD liep nog gewoon door. Op zijn monitors hoorde hij dus de CD en MD door elkaar en probeerde er nog iets van te maken door de huisinstallatie als monitor te gebruiken, door de afstanden klopte zijn timing natuurlijk voor geen meter meer. :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 
Dit is weliswaar mijn ergste blunder maar, ik verzoek altijd bandartiesten om hun nummers in de juiste volgorde op één geluidsdrager te zetten. Dit onder andere omdat ik een aantal jaar de Tina fandag heb gedaan en daar ieder uur een programma met een stuk of 8 bandartiesten af moest werken die allemaal met CD's DAT tapes en MD's aankwamen. :EEK!:  Ik had dat dit keer ook gevraagd maar meneer vond het niet nodig om aan mijn verzoek te voldoen.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Op weg zijn naar een (middel) groot feest en onderweg nog even moeten stoppen bij een ander adres om de gehuurde topjes, statiefjes en kabelcase te moeten halen.
> Na het openen van de klep direct de oprijplaat, die immers bovenop al het materiaal ligt even op de bus gooien om vervolgens netjes de materialen in te laden.
> 
> Bij uitladen op locatie komen we er vervolgens achter dat de oprijplaat nergens te bekennen is.. Zag ik opeens vanaf het dak 2 glinsterende delen uitsteken...
> Oprijplaat heeft dus een kleine 40 km op het dak gelegen zonder vast te liggen..
> 
> Blunder? Ja... Geluk? JAAA, want hij was niet onderweg ergens eraf gevallen!!



Heel lang geleden kwam ik met mijn drive inn show thuis, vriend moest de garage ff opendoen, vraagt hij heel verbaasd hoe ik de achterdeuren van de bus open heb gekregen zonder uit te stappen. :EEK!:  Gelukkig in de 20 km rijden ook niks verloren.

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Tijdens een zwaar feestje , plots de verkeerde fader omlaag schuiven tijdens het beatmixen ! Gevolg een pijnlijke stilte xD.

Achja later op de avond was iedereen het weer vergeten  :Big Grin:

----------


## Christiaan Visser

Als Fries-zijnde, wil ik nog wel eens in het 'buitenland' komen. Zo had ik laatst een klus in Twente, Oldenzaal. Ik stapte 's ochtends om 5 uur in de auto en gezien er een vrij lange rit voor de boeg stond, deed ik mijn werkschoenen uit zodat het wat relaxter reed. Dan kon ik ze mooi weer in Oldenzaal aandoen en de klus draaien. Kom ik daar na enkele uurtjes rijden aan, ik stap uit de auto, loop naar de kofferbak om mijn werkschoenen te pakken, ik doe de klep open.. 

Precies, geen schoenen..

Ik kom na de klus weer thuis, en wat voor zwarts staat daar nog mooi op de oprit?

Hm, dusss..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Hansound

Wat erg handig is,
Als je met je hand over je mengtafel naar boven beweegt om iets aan je toonregeling te doen en je blijft met de mouw van je blouse achter een fadertje hangen waardoor de spreker ineens 3 x zo hard word en alles begint rond te zingen :Frown:    krijg je wel een gezond kleurtje van :Embarrassment:

----------


## qvt

Ff omdraaien om wat tegen een collega te zeggen en vervolgens op de flashknop van je console drukken.. Leuk zo'n chase met atomics midden in de break :Embarrassment:

----------


## DJ-Jan

> Ff omdraaien om wat tegen een collega te zeggen en vervolgens op de flashknop van je console drukken.. Leuk zo'n chase met atomics midden in de break



Haha, had een collega van mij ook, wou wat instellen en buigt over de lichttafel heen, raakt hij met z'n elleboog de flash knop van de blinders aan, terwijl er net tijdens een theatervoorstelling een stuk film werd geprojecteerd...
Stomste was nog dat hij het zelf niet door had en er pas achterkwam toen we hem zowat van de lichttafel af sloegen...  :Smile:

----------


## djspeakertje

> Als Fries-zijnde, wil ik nog wel eens in het 'buitenland' komen. Zo had ik laatst een klus in Twente, Oldenzaal. Ik stapte 's ochtends om 5 uur in de auto en gezien er een vrij lange rit voor de boeg stond, deed ik mijn werkschoenen uit zodat het wat relaxter reed. Dan kon ik ze mooi weer in Oldenzaal aandoen en de klus draaien. Kom ik daar na enkele uurtjes rijden aan, ik stap uit de auto, loop naar de kofferbak om mijn werkschoenen te pakken, ik doe de klep open.. 
> 
> Precies, geen schoenen..
> 
> Ik kom na de klus weer thuis, en wat voor zwarts staat daar nog mooi op de oprit?
> 
> Hm, dusss..



 

Waren ze niet ondergesneeuwd? :Big Grin: 

Wat voor een klusje was dat (als ik dat mag vragen?)?

Ik kom namelijk uit Oldenzaal :Big Grin:  (mooi daar he? :Big Grin: )



Edit: mijn blunder:

Tijdens een van onze schoolmusicals (the blues brothers) deed ik de effectjes (tram die voorbijkomt, autotoeter etc.), en op een gegeven moment heb je dus die scene met de bazooka, en daar drukte ik te vroeg op play (ik had continu "de vinger aan de trekke... Euhh, de knop) :Embarrassment:  Dus je hoort die bazooka afgaan, 1.5 minuut te vroeg....

Dikke blunder voor +300
medeleerlingen/ouders/familie/oudleerlingen/leraren/wiedanook.......


Daan

----------


## DJ-Jan

> Tijdens een van onze schoolmusicals (the blues brothers) deed ik de effectjes (tram die voorbijkomt, autotoeter etc.), en op een gegeven moment heb je dus die scene met de bazooka, en daar drukte ik te vroeg op play (ik had continu "de vinger aan de trekke... Euhh, de knop) Dus je hoort die bazooka afgaan, 1.5 minuut te vroeg....
> 
> Dikke blunder voor +300
> medeleerlingen/ouders/familie/oudleerlingen/leraren/wiedanook.......
> 
> 
> Daan



Ik blijf even quoten  :Smile: 

Zelfde verhaal, klusje samen met een ander bedrijf uit op mijn eigen school.
Het was dezelfde musical als onderstaande maar een andere voorstelling.
Afgesproken was dat wanneer er geschoten er een toneelspeler ''dood'' neerviel, de blinders vol open gingen en de geluidsman zou een effect zo hard mogelijk afspelen (hard schot).

De beste man was vermoedelijk net zo geconcentreerd als de bovenstaande Daan, en eerste avond ging dan ook alles goed (behalve het stukje met de film..)

De 2de avond  staat hij weer helemaal klaar om op het play knopje te drukken.
De schutter maakt dezelfde beweging naar links, de toneelspeler blijft staan maar de geluidstechnicus had al op de knop gedrukt, ik stond ook aardig gefocust op het geluid (en dus niet op het toneel) en druk de flash button van de blinders in op het moment dat ik het schot hoorde.

Publiek begreep er niks van (er gebeurde immers niks op het podium)
De geluidsman had gelukkig (hevig vloekend) snel het juiste nummer te pakken en daarna nog een keer het schot af gevuurd, nu viel de toneelspeler wel dood neer (op een vrij komische manier).

Tijdens het afbouwen konden we er allemaal wel om lachen, maar de adrenaline stijgt wel snel op z'n moment  :Smile:

----------


## daveyb

Niet echt een grote blunder, maar wel bijna...
Waren eens samen uit aan het laden, ik had de klep vol dus laat hem zakken, wil hij er nog vlug 2 speakers heen rollen.... Ze knalde zo op de laadplaat, was wel even schrikken.

----------


## FiëstaLj

> Niet echt een grote blunder, maar wel bijna...
> Waren eens samen uit aan het laden, ik had de klep vol dus laat hem zakken, wil hij er nog vlug 2 speakers heen rollen.... Ze knalde zo op de laadplaat, was wel even schrikken.



Owh zo heb ik wel eens iemand uit de auto zien vallen, die verwachtte ook dat de klep nog omhoog was. Dan maak je een nare smak !

----------


## rick1993

> Ik kom namelijk uit Oldenzaal (mooi daar he?)
> 
> 
> Tijdens een van *onze* schoolmusicals (the blues brothers)



Oldenzaal, onze schoolmusical, de blues brothers? Twents carmel college locatie lyceumstraat?????

Da's dan wel heel toevallig!

Mag ik vragen in welke klas je zit? Ik zit namelijk in 4H5.
Ben wel benieuwd wie je bent, want als je bij mij op school zit zal ik je vast wel een keer hebben gezien...

(ik woon zelf niet in Oldenzaal maar in De Lutte)

----------


## daveyb

> Owh zo heb ik wel eens iemand uit de auto zien vallen, die verwachtte ook dat de klep nog omhoog was. Dan maak je een nare smak !



Ja, dat wil je niet meemaken, nou zijn die cantertjes nog niet zo hoog, maar je zou maar met speaker en alles naar beneden kukelen.. kun je beter de speaker laten gaan dan hem vast pakken...

----------


## qvt

Er schiet me net nog een te binnen..

We staan met de band op een schuurfeest ergens in de buurt van utrecht, de band is klaar met spelen en de plaatselijke drive in speelt nog 30 minuutjes door.

Terwijl we de backline weghalen kom ik bij het stageblock waar ik alle microfoons en snakes begin los te halen, ik was echter vergeten dat de drive in bij ons had ingeprikt op de snake van de drumkit.. 

Ik was de stekkers aan het lostrekken op het ritme van de muziek(vraag niet waarom :Big Grin: ) en realiseerde me pas na een seconde of 15 dat er geen muziek meer is, ik draai me om en zie de 2 jongens van de drive in helemaal gek worden.. Dan schiet het me opeens te binnen en prik ik de 2 lijnen van de dj toch maar weer terug net als het refrein erin komt.. Naast de monitors die het nog wel deden stond er zo'n 1500 man opeens mee te zingen, toch mooi die feesten waar werkelijk iedereen zat is :EEK!:

----------


## PeterZwart

Een keer een buikspreker gehad bij een 1 of andere theater act in een feesttent..  A'fijn wij soundchecken, hij vond zijn stem belangrijk etc etc..
Wij het doorlopen.. en ik hoor een echo uit de frontstack komen.. nouja alles doorlopen.. en maar zoeken.. maar nergens stond een echo open.. ik was bijna zo ver om alle effect apparatuur eraf te sleuren.. bleek dat die buikspreker me voor het lijntje hield en dus daadwerkelijk zo goed kon buikspreken dat ie een echo na deed met z'n buik.. voor niets lopen zoeken.. blunderrrr  :Embarrassment:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Een keer een buikspreker gehad bij een 1 of andere theater act in een feesttent..  A'fijn wij soundchecken, hij vond zijn stem belangrijk etc etc..
> Wij het doorlopen.. en ik hoor een echo uit de frontstack komen.. nouja alles doorlopen.. en maar zoeken.. maar nergens stond een echo open.. ik was bijna zo ver om alle effect apparatuur eraf te sleuren.. bleek dat die buikspreker me voor het lijntje hield en dus daadwerkelijk zo goed kon buikspreken dat ie een echo na deed met z'n buik.. voor niets lopen zoeken.. blunderrrr



Zou hij aan mij tijdens de voorstelling een slechte hebben, steeds weer die echo die tijdens de soundcheck maar niet te vinden was. :Big Grin:

----------


## Koen van der K

Leuk om te lezen, da's pas praktijk en ach ... waar gehakt valt vallen spaanders toch ?

Ik heb er ook eentje, vanuit "electronica" en gelukkig laaaaang geleden (begin 90's).
Eindversterker hersteld, na 'n paar uurtjes arbeid alle eindtorren, drivers en noem het maar op vervangen, spanning erop en een enorme knal / flits / rookontwikkeling.

Afgeknipt draadeindje was op de print beland ... grrrrrrr ...

Resultaat; alles onder garantie hersteld en vanaf die tijd een brandschone werktafel.


Groeten !

----------


## Timo Beckman

Deze blunder is me altijd bij gebleven (een van velen). Met de betreffende artiest heb ik een aantal jaren getourd (heel europa midden oosten en china) . Na een flinke tour in duitsland (ik geloof 2 1/2 maand back to back met te weinig vrije dagen die ook nog eens travel days bleken te zijn) een week of wat met kortsluiting in mijn kop rond gelopen en daarna gelijk weer op tour in nederland . Op de 1ste showdag was ik om een uur of 2 klaar met alle kabelbomen en bouw van alles . Komt de artiest met de paar show edits die hij wou door voeren . Het bleken er 8 te zijn ipv de 3 die hij had door gegeven . Daar ik per show 3 md's gebruikte betekende dat effe flink door klooien om het af te krijgen . Ik check echt alles (dacht ik) en ben er 2 weken later achter gekomen dat er nog 1 track (op de md die ik als backup gebruikte als ik een fout maakte met een instart) orgineel was en dus alle geluidseffecten op het verkeerde moment . Ze konden me tot op het podium hooren schelden . Sindsdien alles nog nauwkeuriger checken .

----------


## remco_k

Ik loop voor de hobbie bij de lokale omroep rond en van tijd tot tijd wil ik nog weleens het hele audio netwerk nalopen op nukken. In zo'n geval haal ik de betreffende studio 'off-air' en zorg ervoor dat de afspeel automatisering gewoon zonder tussenkomst van de studio die ik na wil lopen bij de zender chain aankomt.
Zo gezegd zo gedaan: jaren geleden alweer: alle faders van de mengtafel open, verschillende dingen starten en stoppen (meestal zo'n test cd met een of andere drumsolo erop), hoofdtelefoon aansluitingen en volume regelaars, EQ's allemaal even verdraaien en wat schreeuwen door alle mics. En wat lollig door de studio heen lopen en zingen terwijl ik overige hardware check, met nog steeds alles (ook mics) open.
Die keer was ik snel klaar, nog geen zin om naar huis te gaan, zet ik die test CD met die drumsolo op. Ga ik daar gewoon voor de lol een beetje zitten beatboxen (wat ik helemaal niet kan) en andere gekke fratsen uithalen voor de DJ mic. 30 minuten volgehouden. Daarna vond ik het welletjes en werd het tijd om alles weer te herstellen naar normale bruikbare staat. Waaronder het on-air terugschakelen van de studio... En toen bleek dat ik die schakelaar helemaal niet naar off-air had gezet.
Een minuutje ongeloof en daarna begon het te dagen. *fuck* wat ik net allemaal heb zitten doen is gewoon op zender uitgezonden.  :Big Grin: 
Sinds die tijd, als ik onderhoud pleeg, check ik altijd met een tuner of het geluid van de automatisering erop zit... Deze fout maak ik niet nog eens.
De opname ervan heb ik volgens mij nog ergens liggen zelfs. :-)

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

> De opname ervan heb ik volgens mij nog ergens liggen zelfs. :-)



Maar die word zeker niet gedeeld?  :Big Grin:

----------


## mhsounds

Mijn mail staat in mijn profiel daar mag dat bestand heen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## djspeakertje

> Oldenzaal, onze schoolmusical, de blues brothers? Twents carmel college locatie lyceumstraat?????
> 
> Da's dan wel heel toevallig!
> 
> Mag ik vragen in welke klas je zit? Ik zit namelijk in 4H5.
> Ben wel benieuwd wie je bent, want als je bij mij op school zit zal ik je vast wel een keer hebben gezien...
> 
> (ik woon zelf niet in Oldenzaal maar in De Lutte)



 
Zeker!

Werk je wel eens mee met de musicals? Ik zit (nu) in 3V3 en doe dit jaar uiteraard weer mee met de musical. Ik doe de monitormix, ik weet het, zie je niet vaak in theaters, maar ivm problemen met monitoren vanaf FOH wou Tineke (Mevr. Steenbeeke, muzieklerares en bandleidster tijdens de musical) het toch anders doen. 

De vorige keer had de dienstdoende tech van De Bond de 2 monitoren voor de toneelspelers op 1 auxje geknalt, en de 2 monitoren voor de band ook, maar aangezien het koortje ongeveer recht voor een van de bandmonitoren (op statief) stond, en Tineke steeds meer monitor wou, ging dat (meerdere malen!) mis... Uiteraard ook ivm communicatie.


Ik zit idd aan de lyceumstraat, sterker nog, ik woon nog geen 250 meter van school... :Wink: 

Maar dit wordt wel heel erg off-topic zo, ik zal ff je mailadres opzoeken in je profiel, dan kunnen we daar verder praten :Wink: 



Daan

P.s: je kunt me a.s. dinsdagmiddag in de Nieuwe Kantine vinden (is nog steeds geen naam voor he?) ivm het voorbereiden van een voorlichting. Ik heb tot het 7e uur, dus vanaf 14:55 ben ik daar. 

Edit: ik zie net dat je 6e uur hebt, we mailen wel.

----------


## rick1993

Heb je een berichtje gestuurd via hyves, je mail adres kon ik niet vinden en volgensmij staat de mijnes ook niet in mijn profiel.

Maar goed, nu echt back on topic  :Wink:

----------


## @lex

> hoi,
> 
> gisteren op productie geweest en had per ongeluk een dmx kabel gebruikt als speaker kabel :-)
> dom dom dom, was er eigenlijjk toevallig op uit gekomen want ik was een dmx kabel kwijt en had een speaker kabel teveel:-)
> 
> greetz
> 
> chris



Heb dit nu al een paar keer gelezen en snap niet zo goed waarom je dan niet gewoon of verschillende kleuren kabels gebruikt of de hele meuk omsoldeert naar de industriestandaarden XLR5p voor DMX en Speakon of EP voor je speakers. Het is natuurlijk gewoon wachten tot iemand een keer zijn versterkeruitgang aan de lichtcomputer hangt...

@lex

----------


## MusicXtra

> Heb dit nu al een paar keer gelezen en snap niet zo goed waarom je dan niet gewoon of verschillende kleuren kabels gebruikt of de hele meuk omsoldeert naar de industriestandaarden XLR5p voor DMX en Speakon of EP voor je speakers. Het is natuurlijk gewoon wachten tot iemand een keer zijn versterkeruitgang aan de lichtcomputer hangt...
> 
> @lex



Dan heeft hij kennelijk nog XLRen aan zijn speakerkabels zitten....
Moet het wel heel ouwe meuk zijn allemaal.

----------


## Hansound

Set opgebouwd in een grote tent bij mensen in de tuin,
Alles aangesloten, klant zou twee vrije 16a groepjes neerleggen uit het woonhuis,  zag er prima uit....   tot de muzikanten begonnen te klagen over stroom op hun mic's.
Bleken twee ongeaarde haspels door de tuin te zijn uitgerold... :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment: 
Lekker met een beetje vocht in de tent...

----------


## Roelande

gelukkig geen van mezelf:

YouTube - DJ Oops


mijn *** dat moet balen zijn


eigen schuld dikke bult, hij had zijn tafel maar niet op het randje moeten zetten

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

En de enorme hoop kabels, die zo te zien gewoon achter de tafel lagen, moeten opruimen..

Daar gaat weer 'n duidend euro de grond op.  :Big Grin:

----------


## voederbietel

Foutjes van mijzelf:

Keertje licht knipperen bij een band in een dancing in Bathmen(ja die ja..) band pauze en ik naar de friettent buiten, tussendoor draait een dj, ik hoor al 3 minuten lang melrose OHHH aan buiten, blijkt dat de band te zijn i.p.v. de dj(ze hebben 3 minuten in het donker gestaan omdat ik rustig mijn kroket aan het wegwerken was... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

en ook tijdens een pauze tijdens een feestavond de rookmachine open gezet(en niet meer dichtgeschoven..), de Pearl gelockt en naar mijn auto gegaan om mijn toolcase te gaan halen, bij de auto nog even rustig gebelt met iemand, kom ik 5 minuten later terug staan der al allemaal mensen van de zaal bij de pearl de masters dicht te trekken en wordt net op het podium de stekker van de rookdoos eruit getrokken..., werdt me toch vriendelijk toch dringent verzocht dat niet meer te doen :Big Grin: 
(heb toch zeker de eerste 2 nummers van de volgende set de band niet kunnen zien.. :Big Grin: )

Foutjes van andere maar waar ik bij betrokken was:

organisatoren die een aggregaat huren maar niet snappen dat ie diesel nodig heeft....(en dan halverwege de avond met een schapenhoofd je aan zitten te kijken als je vraagt of ze wel diesel hebben bijgevult terwijl de hele tent (800 man) in het donker staat..) (lang leve de veiligheids lampen van de tentenboer...)

Tijdens een behoorlijk grote show in spaarnwoude, 1van de 4 volgspots niet werkt en de spotter (net nieuw in het vak via een uitzend organisatie) zelf het probleem op wil gaan lossen, hij naast de FOH tafel staat en i.p.v. de 32A enkele fase cee stekker de 32A stekker van de FOH tafel eruit trekt waar alle digico's (of wat er dan ook stond) aan hingen.... gevolg 30 seconden stil op het veld..., artiest gaat door aangezien die een monitorset had van heb ik jou daar en niks heeft gemerkt..

----------


## Stoney3K

Die van mij mag er ook nog bij:

Klusje in Gent, ik had alles mooi opgebouwd met 15" topkastjes op front, 12" op delay, alles via een 2-weg rackje aangesloten op 2 Neutrik NL4 kabels (één links, één rechts dus). Front zat op +1/-1, delay op +2/-2, het enige wat ik hoefde te doen was mijn sub/top 2-weg rackje in de processor omzetten naar front/delay.

Alles getest, aan het einde van het klusje (alleen achtergrondmuziek en leuteren), vroeg ik me toch af waarom ik de delays de hele tijd niet goed kreeg. Ik zet één van mijn versterkers uit, en verrek, de hele reut gaf nog steeds geluid...

Bleek dat er in mijn Wharfedale toppen de Speakon +1/-1 en +2/-2 aansluitingen intern doodleuk aan elkaar waren geknoopt. Het hele rackje heeft dus continu met 2 versterkers parallel staan draaien, waardoor beide stacks dus front én delay weergaven. Geen wonder dat ik er geen volume uit kreeg en het van geen kant klonk.... gelukkig geen schade aan overgehouden.

----------


## som

Ik kan het ook, :Embarrassment: 
Bandje in een kroegje, netjes klaargemaakt komt na de soundcheck een van de bandleden met een md om op te nemen,
kan natuurlijk, mdtje aangesloten, even 0db maken is wat lullig voor de huisdj dus l en r even los,
uurtje later band start, en ik denk nog wat een indirect geluid en waar is toch mijn galm?
en m'n gas reageert ook al niet meer...
sprintje naar voren en l en r maar weer inprikken :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

(achteraf bleek dat het bijna niemand was opgevallen, geeft eigenlijk wel een indruk van de monitoring)

----------


## Jeroen

Uhhhh mix van de tape uit laten staan en je afvragen waarom je geen laag hebt. Ohw! Ik hoor nu alleen podium geluid  :Big Grin:

----------


## stainz

toezeggen wel even een bandje van wat vrienden te mixen op hun eigen , goedkope, apparatuur.
Dan als alles aangesloten is heel erg boos worden omdat je het idee hebt dat er iets verkeerd zit omdat je 1 microfoon helemaal niks binnenkrijgt en er dan achterkomen dat de microfoons zijn voorzien van een aan/uit-schakelaar  :Mad:

----------


## showband

jezelf suf zoeken waarom je gitaar zo beroerd dun klinkt.

En na een tijdje erachter komen dat tijdens transport je wahpedaal aan is geklikt.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hansound

Een stoere blunder van een gasttech,

Heftig eq'en de meest gekke stand die ik ooit heb gezien, (ik hoorde er niks van  vond ik al zo vreemd) 
Zo... nu klinkt je set wel goed zegt ie....   ik kijken, staat de eq in by-pass....   goeie tech man,   ben maar koffie gaan drinken.

----------


## Stage-Q

> jezelf suf zoeken waarom je gitaar zo beroerd dun klinkt.
> 
> En na een tijdje erachter komen dat tijdens transport je wahpedaal aan is geklikt.



of je hebt een Vox gitaar amp.  :Wink:

----------


## Dj Gino V

mijn discobar aangesloten 2 technics sl 1200 op mengpaneel een kreeg geen geluid verstoken van kanaal en de werkende sl 1200 ook eens overgestoken vondt de fout niet werd zeer zenuwachtig dacht eerst mijn rodec kapot na 2jaar dienst :EEK!:  of de sl 1200 :EEK!: 
na nog eens rustig na te :EEK!:  zien was ik met een losse cinch bezig :Embarrassment: 
heeft me een half uur gekost :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

grtz

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Leuk..

Alleen snap ik niks van je verhaal.. :Big Grin:

----------


## @lex

Same here!!

@lex

----------


## som

Gino had een kabeltje teveel in zijn handjes...
en had dus 4 tulpjes over..helaas niet aan dezelfde kabel :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

> mijn discobar aangesloten 2 technics sl 1200 op mengpaneel een kreeg geen geluid verstoken van kanaal en de werkende sl 1200 ook eens overgestoken vondt de fout niet werd zeer zenuwachtig dacht eerst mijn rodec kapot na 2jaar dienst of de sl 1200
> na nog eens rustig na te zien was ik met een losse cinch bezig
> heeft me een half uur gekost
> 
> grtz



Als je net zo systematisch fouten zoekt als dat je schrijft kan ik me voorstellen dat je 'zeer zenuwachtig' wordt. :Big Grin:

----------


## bvtevents

> Tijdens een behoorlijk grote show in spaarnwoude, 1van de 4 volgspots niet werkt en de spotter (net nieuw in het vak via een uitzend organisatie) zelf het probleem op wil gaan lossen, hij naast de FOH tafel staat en i.p.v. de 32A enkele fase cee stekker de 32A stekker van de FOH tafel eruit trekt waar alle digico's (of wat er dan ook stond) aan hingen.... gevolg 30 seconden stil op het veld..., artiest gaat door aangezien die een monitorset had van heb ik jou daar en niks heeft gemerkt..



noemen we dat gewoon joling in concert 2008, volgspotter werd meteen uit gecholden over de portofoon, en dat omdat die pannekoek zijn aardlek er uitklapten door de regen die er gevallen was en denk prik hem maar om.

----------


## jens

Ehm toen ik een jaar of 16 was moest ik ergens een geluidsklusje doen voor het bedrijf waar ik toen dr tijd werkte. Was wat  versterken voor een presentatie van een boek...kwam nog iemand wat gitaar spelen ook. Volgens mij was johan kruiff zelfs aanwezig.

Dus klein mixertje mee setje speakers keurig opgebouwt en ik kreeg maar geen geluid uit die set ( iig niet hard genoeg)...Bleek dus dat een een of andere oetlul de kabels niet goed had gesoldeert en er 2 fase draaiers tussen moesten. Maar daar kwam ik dus pas achter toen we weer thuis waren...Stond mooi voor lul.

Of dat je gebeld word of je met 2 racken parren wat uit kan lichten en dat je bij aankomst een heel orkest/koor moet uitlichten in een gemeentehuis...vanaf een balustrade en om je dmx rond te leggen een kleine 100 meter aan kabels nodig heb...

Of dat je op je sportschoenen effe een paar takels weg wil trekken. dr net een kabbeltje voor het wiel valt en die kist met takel en 30 meter ketting op je teen kiepert...

Colegas die de bus snacht binnenzetten met 10 cm sneeuw op het dak...en dat  ik de eerste ben op zaterdag morgen die de loods binnekomt... en dus ken gaan dweilen...

maar wel lol gehad  :Wink:

----------


## T_Sound

> 1. Ehm toen ik een jaar of 16 was moest ik ergens een geluidsklusje doen voor het bedrijf waar ik toen dr tijd werkte. Was wat versterken voor een presentatie van een boek...kwam nog iemand wat gitaar spelen ook. Volgens mij was johan kruiff zelfs aanwezig.
> 
> Dus klein mixertje mee setje speakers keurig opgebouwt en ik kreeg maar geen geluid uit die set ( iig niet hard genoeg)...Bleek dus dat een een of andere oetlul de kabels niet goed had gesoldeert en er 2 fase draaiers tussen moesten. Maar daar kwam ik dus pas achter toen we weer thuis waren...Stond mooi voor lul.
> 
> 2. Of dat je gebeld word of je met 2 racken parren wat uit kan lichten en dat je bij aankomst een heel orkest/koor moet uitlichten in een gemeentehuis...vanaf een balustrade en om je dmx rond te leggen een kleine 100 meter aan kabels nodig heb...
> 
> 3. Of dat je op je sportschoenen effe een paar takels weg wil trekken. dr net een kabbeltje voor het wiel valt en die kist met takel en 30 meter ketting op je teen kiepert...
> 
> 4. Colegas die de bus snacht binnenzetten met 10 cm sneeuw op het dak...en dat ik de eerste ben op zaterdag morgen die de loods binnekomt... en dus ken gaan dweilen...
> ...



1.: Soms kun je aan dat soort dingetjes niet veel doen, kabels die slecht gesoldeerd zijn, ontkom je niet aan, ik weet niet hoeveel tijd je had, maar ik had dan even de kabels gecheckt tijdens het soundchecken/opbouwen e.d, maargoed dat komt niet altijd bij je op in zo'n situatie.

2.: Als je niet weet wat je gaat verwachten, altijd vragen waarvoor het is, weet die andere persoon het ook niet, is het zijn probleem en kun je weinig doen, behalve proberen of je met de eerste contact in aanraking kan komen, maar daar was, zoals ik in je verhaal lees, niet bepaald tijd voor omdat het snel moest.(?)

3.: Dom, Dom, Dom, ik mag dan een heilig boontje wezen, maar zelfs als ik een discowshow opbouw, draag ik nog werkschoenen, laat staan als ik een klus op-/afbouw waar getakeld e.d. wordt.

4.: Leuk he die sneeuw.

5.: Als je lol in je werk hebt is het prima, is ook belangrijk voor je concentratie. Je moet niet te fanatiek worden, dan ga je dingen over het hoofd zien, maar als je chaggie bent, dan werkt het voor mij erg slecht, maar meestal heb ik er plezier in.

----------


## G.P.Fransen

Video verzorgen op 18 years illusion, sportpaleis propvol en dan om 1 uur verkeerde flash file'tje aanklikken waardoor er fullscreen in beeld (14x30mtr) reclame van een discotheek tour die ik in de tijd deed kwam.
Vanzelfsprekend waren er genoeg mensen met een gsm aanwezig die het heel leuk vonden op om youtube te gooien  :EEK!:

----------


## DJ_matthias

> Video verzorgen op 18 years illusion, sportpaleis propvol en dan om 1 uur verkeerde flash file'tje aanklikken waardoor er fullscreen in beeld (14x30mtr) reclame van een discotheek tour die ik in de tijd deed kwam.
> Vanzelfsprekend waren er genoeg mensen met een gsm aanwezig die het heel leuk vonden op om youtube te gooien



ik wil bewijs zien  :Big Grin:

----------


## G.P.Fransen

Waarom was is daar nu al bang voor  :Confused: 

naja vooruit dan

YouTube - 18 years Illusion Sportpaleis Antwerpen Deel 1/2

op 2:10

Langere versie op YouTube - 18 years Illusion Sportpaleis Antwerpen Deel 2/2



oops

(laser show was ook wel beetje over de top xD 48 koppen  :Big Grin:  YouTube - Illusion 18 Years Celebration 2 )

----------


## BvE

> Een stoere blunder van een gasttech,
> 
> Heftig eq'en de meest gekke stand die ik ooit heb gezien, (ik hoorde er niks van  vond ik al zo vreemd) 
> Zo... nu klinkt je set wel goed zegt ie....   ik kijken, staat de eq in by-pass....   goeie tech man,   ben maar koffie gaan drinken.



Heerlijke post! Haha

----------


## BvE

> Ik blijf even quoten 
> 
> Zelfde verhaal, klusje samen met een ander bedrijf uit op mijn eigen school.
> Het was dezelfde musical als onderstaande maar een andere voorstelling.
> Afgesproken was dat wanneer er geschoten er een toneelspeler ''dood'' neerviel, de blinders vol open gingen en de geluidsman zou een effect zo hard mogelijk afspelen (hard schot).
> 
> De beste man was vermoedelijk net zo geconcentreerd als de bovenstaande Daan, en eerste avond ging dan ook alles goed (behalve het stukje met de film..)
> 
> De 2de avond  staat hij weer helemaal klaar om op het play knopje te drukken.
> ...



Mensen, ik ga kapot van het lachen hier! Wat voor dingen we allemaal meemaken op het werk... Je moet er inderdaad de lol van inzien!

----------


## jurjen_barel

Had laatst zelf ook nog een 'leuke'...

Busje laden op een krappe kade in A'dam. Laadklep leek mij toch behoorlijk recht. Eerste kar in de hoek van de bus gezet, maar ondanks met een zeer kleine klap, begon de andere kar (zo'n soort Albert Heijn bevoorradingskar) volgestapeld met kuipstoeltjes van de voorstelling langzaam te draaien... en te rollen... van de klep af. Op zich niet zo'n probleem, kan tegen een stootje en het plastic van de Ikea-stoeltjes is relatief flexibel. Alleen de bovenste paar stuiterden net te ver door. Gevolg: in een halflekke roeiboot die er lag snel die stoeltjes uit het IJ vissen.

De stagair van productie die met me mee was kwam niet meer bij van het lachen.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## bones2001

Alweer een poosje geleden,

band ge-soundchecked op de LS9,
besluit 15 min voor aanvang van de show, de band vanaf de laptop te mixen omdat er nogal wat vocht door de lucht begon te vliegen...
Dus start de studio manager op en maak verbinding met de LS9.
Zie ik alle faders dicht schieten  :EEK!:  en blijkt de hele tafel naar de fabrieksinstelling gereset te zijn. :Mad: 
Gevalletje van de instelling from/to hardware verkeerd om gedaan.
USB stick met backup van de tafel in mijn andere broek :Frown: 
Dat was dus even flink stressen, maar het is goed afgelopen,
en de band heeft er niks van gemerkt  :Big Grin:

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> Had laatst zelf ook nog een 'leuke'...
> 
> Busje laden op een krappe kade in A'dam. Laadklep leek mij toch behoorlijk recht. Eerste kar in de hoek van de bus gezet, maar ondanks met een zeer kleine klap, begon de andere kar (zo'n soort Albert Heijn bevoorradingskar) volgestapeld met kuipstoeltjes van de voorstelling langzaam te draaien... en te rollen... van de klep af. Op zich niet zo'n probleem, kan tegen een stootje en het plastic van de Ikea-stoeltjes is relatief flexibel. Alleen de bovenste paar stuiterden net te ver door. Gevolg: in een halflekke roeiboot die er lag snel die stoeltjes uit het IJ vissen.
> 
> De stagair van productie die met me mee was kwam niet meer bij van het lachen.



Ik zie het helemaal voor me en lig ook in een deuk  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## voederbietel

> noemen we dat gewoon joling in concert 2008, volgspotter werd meteen uit gecholden over de portofoon, en dat omdat die pannekoek zijn aardlek er uitklapten door de regen die er gevallen was en denk prik hem maar om.



Aangezien het niet mijn eigen blunder was wou ik er niet teveel over zeggen, maar opzich konden we over dat hele concert wel een soortgelijk (blunder) topic houden... 

(stiekem toch wel veel gelachen daaro..)

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> Aangezien het niet mijn eigen blunder was wou ik er niet teveel over zeggen, maar opzich konden we over dat hele concert wel een soortgelijk (blunder) topic houden... 
> 
> (stiekem toch wel veel gelachen daaro..)



Ga door, vertel meer... VERTEL ALLES!!! We hangen aan je lippen!  :Big Grin:

----------


## renevanh

Geen hele grote blunder en zeker niet m'n grootste maar toch eentje...

Zaal van 500 man die net de laatste uitvoering van een talentenjacht gezien hebben. Uitloopmuziekje gestart, publiek begint te bewegen en ik ga m'n tafel nullen. Dat begint doorgaans met de gains, dus met een beweging alle gains dicht... ook die van het stereokanaaltje waar m'n CD op binnen kwam... Oeps...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## jens

> 1.: Soms kun je aan dat soort dingetjes niet veel doen, kabels die slecht gesoldeerd zijn, ontkom je niet aan, ik weet niet hoeveel tijd je had, maar ik had dan even de kabels gecheckt tijdens het soundchecken/opbouwen e.d, maargoed dat komt niet altijd bij je op in zo'n situatie.
> 
> 2.: Als je niet weet wat je gaat verwachten, altijd vragen waarvoor het is, weet die andere persoon het ook niet, is het zijn probleem en kun je weinig doen, behalve proberen of je met de eerste contact in aanraking kan komen, maar daar was, zoals ik in je verhaal lees, niet bepaald tijd voor omdat het snel moest.(?)
> 
> 3.: Dom, Dom, Dom, ik mag dan een heilig boontje wezen, maar zelfs als ik een discowshow opbouw, draag ik nog werkschoenen, laat staan als ik een klus op-/afbouw waar getakeld e.d. wordt.
> 
> 4.: Leuk he die sneeuw.
> 
> 5.: Als je lol in je werk hebt is het prima, is ook belangrijk voor je concentratie. Je moet niet te fanatiek worden, dan ga je dingen over het hoofd zien, maar als je chaggie bent, dan werkt het voor mij erg slecht, maar meestal heb ik er plezier in.




Nou jah ben door de jaren heen een hoop wijzer geworden ( hoop ik ) :Wink: , als je vanaf je 12e bezig bent moet je nog een hoop leren :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Roel K

Mijn grootste fout kon bijna niet erger. Alles wat mis kon is toen bijna mis gegaan
Het was een tuinfeest van iemand die 40 jaar werd. Er waren ongeveer 200 gasten en het feest werd gehouden in 3 aaneensluitende tenten. 

We komen daar aan, laden alles uit en ik ga eens vragen naar stroomvoorziening. Aangezien deze tenten in een weide stonden. Er word mij verteld dat er voor ons een aparte groep is voorzien op de krachtstroom. 1 groep is nu niet echt veel normaal altijd 2 groepen natuurlijk licht en geluid scheiden  :Smile: . 

Dat in orde help ik even mee opzetten, zeg tegen mijn "roadies" wat ze moeten doen.
Als ik terugkom staat alles netjes op, ik loop nog eens alles na maar alles in orde.

De avond begint rustig, eerst eet iedereen,... en na een tijdje beginnen we aan het feest gedeelte, muziek word langzaam opgebouwd en de voetjes komen van de vloer.

Na 40 minuten BAM stoom vliegt uit, ja goed kan gebeuren. Zekering terug omhoog en verder.
Maar vanaf toen om de 20 minuten vliegt de stroom uit, na 3 keer word ik het beu en vraag of iemand van "ons" personeel de zekering etc eens kan gaan controleren. 

En wat bleek er was 1 32 ampere kabel die de tenten van de stoom moest voorzien. Op dit kabeltje was op onze volledige licht en geluidsinstallatie ook nog een. 2 frigo's, 1 tapinstallatie, elektrisch kookplaat  + ALLE extra verlichting in de tent aangesloten.

Degene die deze kabel vastpakte om te kijken of er iets aan was heeft letterlijk zijn hand hieraan verbrand.

Maar het ergste moet nog komen, Na 2 uurtjes feest draai ik de bassen wat harder en op een bepaald moment zakt onze truss langzaam in elkaar. 
Gelukkig waren we met 5 mensen daar en konden we alles opvangen toen de lampen van de truss af gehaald en de parren voor de installatie gelegd om toch nog iets licht te hebben.

Wat bleek ? De bouten om de truss vast te zetten waren niet vast genoeg aangedraaid en door de bass langzaam los getrild. 

De week daarna 12m nieuwe truss gaan kopen  :Big Grin:  (40 x 40 x 40 cm)

Mijn 2de Verhaalt was op een 18 jarige feest van een van onze leden.

Ook hier hadden we heel trots ons nieuwe dj meubel etc opgesteld. Toen om 2h 's avonds iemand op de wc erin was geslaagd om een waterleiding kapot te trappen.

Gevolg: het water spoot uit de muur en de hele avond gedweild om het water weg van de installatie te houden totdat we de hoofdkraan gevonden hadden. Toen deze gevonden was na 1h zoeken, zat deze zo vast dat het ons 20 min duurde om hem dicht te draaien

----------


## renevanh

> Wat bleek ? De bouten om de truss vast te zetten waren niet vast genoeg aangedraaid en door de bass langzaam los getrild.



Daarvoor zijn die mooie borg gevallen nou...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Roel K

Bij onze nieuwe tuss is dat inderdaad het geval, die oude werd met m8 bouten vast gezet ( het was idd HELE oude)

----------


## renevanh

> Bij onze nieuwe tuss is dat inderdaad het geval, die oude werd met m8 bouten vast gezet ( het was idd HELE oude)



In dat geval: 2 moeren erop draaien, gaat ook niet zomaar los.

----------


## Roel K

Das idd een goed idee ! als ik die oude dingen nog eens van stal haal ga'k dat zeker doen, Had ik dat toen maar geweten....

----------


## JeroenVDV

Klinkt als installatie-truss of andere honkietonkie meuk..?? :Confused:

----------


## Whitefarmer

> ... en ik ga eens vragen naar stroomvoorziening.



Ik mag ervan uitgaan dat dit toch VOORAF besproken is?

----------


## Caspero

> [...]
> Degene die deze kabel vastpakte om te kijken of er iets aan was heeft letterlijk zijn hand hieraan verbrand.
> [...]



Een 32A kabel zou niet zo denderend heet mogen worden als er 32 ampere doorheen gaat. Was ie wel gezekerd op 32A? Of zat er een ongezekerd 63A-32A verloopje tussen?

Verder klinkt het als een zeer leerzame avond :Wink:

----------


## Roel K

@ Whitefarmer, natuurlijk ging er stroom voorzien zijn ik ging toen vragen wat ik nu precies kon hebben en waar ik het mocht afnemen.

@ Caspero, Ik ben zelf niet gaan kijken ( ik was aan het draaien  :Wink: ) maar ik geloofde dat de kabel niet dik genoeg was om 32 ampère door te sturen. En dit gecombineerd met VEEL te zware belasting gaf een zeer hete kabel.

Zo een "leerzame" avond heb ik liever nooit  :Big Grin: 

@ JeroenVDV,  installatie-truss inderdaad, was vroeger een beursstand van een groot bedrijf bij ons in de buurt. Wij hadden toen nog niet veel lichten en gebruikten toen deze truss.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Een 32A kabel zou niet zo denderend heet mogen worden als er 32 ampere doorheen gaat. Was ie wel gezekerd op 32A? Of zat er een ongezekerd 63A-32A verloopje tussen?
> 
> Verder klinkt het als een zeer leerzame avond



Klinkt als een gig die vooral erg slecht voorbereid was....

----------


## drummerke

mijn blunder ooit ... niet gezien dat de organisatie zo een wit-rood plastiek lint aan mijn speaker statief bevestigd had. Met als gevolgd dat er op de avond ging leunen tegen dat lint en de  box gewoon BLAM op de grond donderde. Gelukkig leefde de plastieke speaker kast het grootste deel van de klap.

----------


## Roel K

MusicXtra, aan de stroomvoorziening konden wij niets doen. Dit was de volledige verantwoordelijkheid van de mensen die het feest organiseerden. 
Ons was verzekerd dat dat in orde ging komen.

----------


## MusicXtra

> MusicXtra, aan de stroomvoorziening konden wij niets doen. Dit was de volledige verantwoordelijkheid van de mensen die het feest organiseerden. 
> Ons was verzekerd dat dat in orde ging komen.



Wil niet lullig doen maar toch ligt het probleem echt bij de voorbereiding.
En, wanneer de zekering er de eerste keer uitvliegt, ga je toch op onderzoek uit naar de oorzaak?
Het begint bij de offerte, daarin heb ik in elk geval tot in detail beschreven wat ik minimaal nodig heb, dat gaat niet alleen over de stroomvoorziening maar tot aan een parkeerplaats voor mijn bus aan toe. Daarnaast wil ik weten wie de verantwoordelijke personen zijn en bel ik kort voor de gig met die personen om het een en ander te verifiëren.
Daarmee heb ik al heel wat potentiële problemen weten te tackelen, zeker met de energievoorziening want voor het publiek ben jij de prutser wanneer de muziek een paar keer uitvalt.

----------


## djspeakertje

> mijn blunder ooit ... niet gezien dat de organisatie zo een wit-rood plastiek lint aan mijn speaker statief bevestigd had. Met als gevolgd dat er op de avond ging leunen tegen dat lint en de box gewoon BLAM op de grond donderde. Gelukkig leefde de plastieke speaker kast het grootste deel van de klap.



 
Daarom zitten er messen aan multitools... :Big Grin: 




Daan

----------


## Roel K

> Wil niet lullig doen maar toch ligt het probleem echt bij de voorbereiding.
> En, wanneer de zekering er de eerste keer uitvliegt, ga je toch op onderzoek uit naar de oorzaak?
> Het begint bij de offerte, daarin heb ik in elk geval tot in detail beschreven wat ik minimaal nodig heb, dat gaat niet alleen over de stroomvoorziening maar tot aan een parkeerplaats voor mijn bus aan toe. Daarnaast wil ik weten wie de verantwoordelijke personen zijn en bel ik kort voor de gig met die personen om het een en ander te verifiëren.
> Daarmee heb ik al heel wat potentiële problemen weten te tackelen, zeker met de energievoorziening want voor het publiek ben jij de prutser wanneer de muziek een paar keer uitvalt.



Dat klopt helemaal wat jij zegt, er is geen moment dat je je slechter voelt als dan. Maar ik maakte het heel duidelijk dat ik er niks aan kon doen. De jarige is dat ook nog komen zeggen aan de  microfoon. 
Zoals ik al zei kon ik niet op zoek naar de oorzaak aangezien ik aan het draaien was. En zelfs toen het probleem gevonden was konden we er niet echt iets aan doen. 
Ze hebben toen  een paar frigo's uitgetrokken maar dat was ook maar een lapmiddeltje.

Even een vraagje, wat doe jij als er niet 100% word toegekomen aan jou eisen ? Je kan dan toch moeilijk je boeltje in je bus duwen en vertrekken ?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Even een vraagje, wat doe jij als er niet 100% word toegekomen aan jou eisen ? Je kan dan toch moeilijk je boeltje in je bus duwen en vertrekken ?



Dat is afhankelijk van het probleem, als het een parkeerkaartje voor een garage met een doorrijhoogte van 1.8 meter is lossen we het wel op. Is er, tegen de afspraak in, geen overkapping op een openlucht-podium dan ga ik, als ik niet zeker weet dat het echt niet gaat regenen, gewoon weer naar huis.
Maar, door goede communicatie vooraf met de verantwoordelijke personen is het gelukkig nooit zover gekomen.
Dat belletje vooraf is misschien nog wel belangrijker dan de schriftelijke communicatie. Veel organisatoren staan er niet bij stil wat erbij komt kijken, 'vorig jaar deed die ander het ook met één 16A groep dus die 3*32 A zal wel niet nodig zijn' tot je verteld dat je iedere versterker op een aparte groep moet zetten omdat de stop er anders echt uit vliegt.
Uiteindelijk is het dus meestal geen onwil maar onkunde van de organisator, mijn doel is een organisator die meer dan tevreden is en daar hoort soms wat opvoeding bij. En op welke schaal je ook werkt, improvisatietalent is een absolute must om succesvol te zijn, 'the show must go on'.

----------


## Michielbla

Nog maar een paar nieuwe:
- Generator open doen met je duffe hoofd (sleutel heen draaien, deur open, sleutel terug draaien), starten, soundcheck, stoppen, deur dicht gooien, na het eten willen starten, deur op slot..... heb ik echt de sleutel ook weer dicht gedraaid?, kijken hoe snel je van Utrecht op en neer naar Apeldoorn kan, show draaien.... (Alleen nog wat weinig licht tijdens de inloop..... gelukkig dat het een buitenvoorstelling was....)

- Mic schuif open, verbazen dat nieuwslezeres niet begint te lezen, iets roepen over begin maar, NIEUWS roepen, voor je kijken, eigen mic schuif dicht doen, mic schuif van nieuwslezeres open: nieuws begint.....

En dan wat minder origineel:
- Zitten monteren in een radiostudio waarvan je denk dat ie offline is..... dwars door de uitzending.
- verkeerde faders/verkeerde cd speler open etc etc
- Na afloop van een show waar ik te gast was even een vriend helpen laden. Altijd bij het laden de kistjes tippen door ze tegen je stalen neus te laten rijden.... even vergeten dat je die die avond niet aan hebt.... Toch nog een leerzame avond....

----------


## DMiXed

ook leuk, gebruik vaak sound-effects tussen het draaien door, met o.a. sirenes, toeters, en wat gesproken teksten tussen de eigen priet praat door. Vriend komt vragen wat k allemaal heb. dus ik lekker stoer doen, geef hem de koptelefoon, pfl aan, klik op de pc, effectje loopt, hoor ikzelf ineens door de PA in de zaal KEIHARDE PORNO!!!!! op de kindermiddag van de lokale carnavalsvereniging...
volgende keer je kanaal muten voordat je stoer gaat doen :Embarrassment:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

gelukkig was de zaal nog bijna leeg, was aan het begin van de middag, maarja, wel leuk, al die kleine mannekes :Big Grin:

----------


## djspeakertje

> ook leuk, gebruik vaak sound-effects tussen het draaien door, met o.a. sirenes, toeters, en wat gesproken teksten tussen de eigen priet praat door. Vriend komt vragen wat k allemaal heb. dus ik lekker stoer doen, geef hem de koptelefoon, pfl aan, klik op de pc, effectje loopt, hoor ikzelf ineens door de PA in de zaal KEIHARDE PORNO!!!!! op de kindermiddag van de lokale carnavalsvereniging...
> volgende keer je kanaal muten voordat je stoer gaat doen
> 
> gelukkig was de zaal nog bijna leeg, was aan het begin van de middag, maarja, wel leuk, al die kleine mannekes



 

Zal wel een leuk feestje zijn geworden dan... :Wink: 




Daan

----------


## DMiXed

> Zal wel een leuk feestje zijn geworden dan...



haha, het was de gezelligste middag van de hele carnaval hier  :Big Grin:  foutje bedankt, en daarna gewoon doorgedraaid, met effectjes, zonder keiharde porno :Cool:

----------


## The Freak

> - Generator open doen ....



Doet me denken aan een andere generator-blunder:

Podium met 2x stevige generatoren als stroomvoorziening, licht op de ene, geluid op de andere.
Valt na de 3de band opeens het licht uit. 
Ik spurt achter het podium richting generatoren om te zien wat het probleem is.
Blijkt de uitgevallen generator in overtemperatuur-beveiliging geslagen.
Iemand van de organisatie belt naar de stroomleverancier, die hen aanraad om het waterniveau te controleren.
Hel waternieveau stond inderdaad veel te laag.
Komen ze aandraven met heel veel 0,5 liter flesjes water.
Generator gaat open, geel kapje gaat eraf en flesje na flesje gaat in de generator ... 
... tot iemand opmerkt dat het gele kapje dat van het oliereservoir is.

----------


## dj-wojcik

Fijn, die generator kun je dus weg brengen.

Met carnaval ook van die mensen gehad. Aggregaat gehuurt. Incl volle tank. Komen ze terug brengen is hij leeg. Wij gezegt dat ze eerst maar even moeten tanken. Even later zijn ze terug. Kom je een paar dagen later er achter dat de tank vol gegooit is met water :Wink:  :Mad:

----------


## salsa

> Doet me denken aan een andere generator-blunder:
> 
> Podium met 2x stevige generatoren als stroomvoorziening, licht op de ene, geluid op de andere.
> Valt na de 3de band opeens het licht uit. 
> Ik spurt achter het podium richting generatoren om te zien wat het probleem is.
> Blijkt de uitgevallen generator in overtemperatuur-beveiliging geslagen.
> Iemand van de organisatie belt naar de stroomleverancier, die hen aanraad om het waterniveau te controleren.
> Hel waternieveau stond inderdaad veel te laag.
> Komen ze aandraven met heel veel 0,5 liter flesjes water.
> ...



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA, Ik zat al te denken' Geel kapje??' HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

Errug zo'n blunder!!!   Oohw wat is dat K*T zeg..

Dave

----------


## salsa

In Alphen aan de Rijn staan met je Veronica Drive In Show en de lokatie niet kunnen vinden..

We bellen even naar Kantoor...

"Nee jongens, sorry, ik heb een fout gemaakt... Alphen aan de Maas.... 

Tja...Rijn, Maas.. Het had ook aan de Ijssel kunnen liggen toch?

----------


## MusicXtra

> In Alphen aan de Rijn staan met je Veronica Drive In Show en de lokatie niet kunnen vinden..
> 
> We bellen even naar Kantoor...
> 
> "Nee jongens, sorry, ik heb een fout gemaakt... Alphen aan de Maas.... 
> 
> Tja...Rijn, Maas.. Het had ook aan de Ijssel kunnen liggen toch?



Veronica kwam dus ff niet naar je toe die zomer. :Big Grin:

----------


## sidefill

Bij een plein feest diverse bandjes en een trailer als podium.

'k zat even niet op te letten.
Bij het aftikken, zie ik de bassist al spelende ineens wat wazig om zich heen kijken.

Is de  drums helemaal weggevallen. 

'k kijk nog even snel op de meters  geen enkel signaal meer binnen.


Bleek de drummer met gekneusde ribben achter de trailer te liggen.

Had iemand met opbouwen de spanbandjes van het trailerzeil achter het drumpodium losgemaakt om kabels weg te werken.
dan helpt een back drop doek ook niet meer tegen rondslingerende drummers. :-)

----------


## kewa

> In Alphen aan de Rijn staan met je Veronica Drive In Show en de lokatie niet kunnen vinden..
> 
> We bellen even naar Kantoor...
> 
> "Nee jongens, sorry, ik heb een fout gemaakt... Alphen aan de Maas.... 
> 
> Tja...Rijn, Maas.. Het had ook aan de Ijssel kunnen liggen toch?



Je bent niet de eerste die niet helemaal in de goede plaats zat hoor. Laatst hier in het podium een tourmanager gehad die ons vroeg waar een of ander hotel was... bleek Alphen (NB) te zijn.

----------


## Noobie

een van de eerste keren op een 01V... toch gewoon stug zijkant buhne gaan staan.. en bij de wisseling van md1 > md2 niet in de gaten dat ik in de aux groep aan het schuiven was...... dus md2... dicht in het front....
en natuurlijk ver genoeg achter de PA zodat het niet direct opvalt....
dus gewoon 60 sec zonder band........ @$#@%!%^!6

----------


## @lex

> Je bent niet de eerste die niet helemaal in de goede plaats zat hoor. Laatst hier in het podium een tourmanager gehad die ons vroeg waar een of ander hotel was... bleek Alphen (NB) te zijn.



Tijdens een theaterwerkdag werd ik gebeld of ik 's nachts een klus zou kunnen doen in Berlixum (x= onbekende...). Ik staat km of 40 onder Berlicum en zeg: "Das geen probleem. Sluit mooi aan en is op weg naar huis! Ik ben er met veertig minuten rijden."

Dan zegt de klant: "das raar, wij zijn volgens de planner meer dan twee uur onderweg..."

Ikke: " Waar denk je dan te staan?"

Klant: "Is toch in Brabant, we zij er al eerder geweest, maar snap niet dat de planner twee uur aangeeft..."

Ikke: "Hoe schrijf jij Berlixum?"

Hij: "Met een k!"

Ikke: "Dan zou ik naar Friesland rijden!"

Moet je maar net weten dat er twee Berlixums zijn (c in Brabant en k in Friesland)

@lex

----------


## gertgeluid

Hasselt is er ook zo een.

----------


## Lala

Of Valkenburg. Scheelt ook een paar kilometer...

----------


## showband

rijswijk is een klassieke. Zijn er ook drie van

----------


## Drumvogel

Of een leuk optreden bij onze oosterburen in Seedorf...

----------


## vasco

Daarom vraag ik altijd om postcode en huisnummer.

Voorbeeld begin postcode verschillen voor Rijswijk:
Gelderland 40..
Zuid-Holland 22..
Noord-Brabant 42..

----------


## Rieske

Lijkt me toch ook dat je een klus schriftelijk bevestigd met daarin o.a. naam, adres, postcode  :Smile:  en woonplaats.

Of gaat echt alles tegenwoordig maar per gsm'tje ?

----------


## MusicXtra

Dat begrijp ik ook niet, aan iedere klus gaat bij mij toch enige voorbereiding vooraf, daar hoort meestal bij dat ik de site van de locatie uitgebreid bekijk. En ff met de routeplanner opzoek hoe lang de reistijd ongeveer is.

----------


## showband

je zou verbaasd zijn als je wist hoe beroerd er vaak geplanned wordt. En hoeveel mensen+artiesten in deze branche hun agenda niet goed in orde hebben.  :Frown: 

Ik krijg in ieder geval nog geregeld mixklussen tussendoor op een GSM-telefoontje "we hebben snel iemand nodig kun je?"  basis. Hoe vaag het ook is.  :Cool:

----------


## DMiXed

_Klusje in America?!_ :Big Grin: 
dan kijken de mensen je vaak ook raar aan als je dat zegt!
_Ja, in America!_

----------


## jadjong

> _Klusje in America?!_
> dan kijken de mensen je vaak ook raar aan als je dat zegt!
> _Ja, in America!_



 Ja, en zaterdag Egypte, zondag Turkije.

----------


## Lala

> Ja, en zaterdag Egypte, zondag Turkije.



En dat is nu hoe het niet bedoelt is!  :Wink:  America is een dorpje in Noord-Limburg, waar Rowwen Heze vandaan komt  :Smile:

----------


## tarpan

Vorige zomer ook een klein openlucht-optredentje gedaan in Alaska...

(naam van een tearoom aan de kust  :Smile: )

----------


## jadjong

> En dat is nu hoe het niet bedoelt is!  America is een dorpje in Noord-Limburg, waar Rowwen Heze vandaan komt



Turkye-Egypte is slechts 155 KM  :Big Grin:

----------


## DMiXed

haha en ja hoor, 
k had al t gevoel dat het niet helemaal klopte toen k op jadjong wilde reageren, toch maar goed dat ik dat niet heb gedaan, ben ik er niet in getrapt :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## @lex

> Dat begrijp ik ook niet, aan iedere klus gaat bij mij toch enige voorbereiding vooraf, daar hoort meestal bij dat ik de site van de locatie uitgebreid bekijk. En ff met de routeplanner opzoek hoe lang de reistijd ongeveer is.







> Lijkt me toch ook dat je een klus schriftelijk bevestigd met daarin o.a. naam, adres, postcode  en woonplaats.
> 
> Of gaat echt alles tegenwoordig maar per gsm'tje ?







> je zou verbaasd zijn als je wist hoe beroerd er vaak geplanned wordt. En hoeveel mensen+artiesten in deze branche hun agenda niet goed in orde hebben. 
> 
> Ik krijg in ieder geval nog geregeld mixklussen tussendoor op een GSM-telefoontje "we hebben snel iemand nodig kun je?"  basis. Hoe vaag het ook is.



Lees mijn pst nog ff een keer! Was een last minute klus. Met andere woorden zou terug rijden naar huis, de postbode afwachten, dan op weg gaan naar klus mij er sowieso een paar dagen te laat laten komen...

En daarnaast wist ik van Berlikum en Berlicum. 

@lex

PS de lijst van op elkaar lijkende gehuchtnamen beslaat alleen al voor nederland meer dan 1,5 A4-tje :-)

----------


## Lala

> Turkye-Egypte is slechts 155 KM



Euh... Sorry  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Die had ik niet helemaal zien aankomen...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## salsa

> _Klusje in America?!_
> dan kijken de mensen je vaak ook raar aan als je dat zegt!
> _Ja, in America!_



Ja! Frankrijk! Net voor de afsluitdijk richting Den Helder!!

Ff naar Amsterdam (de Kleine dan he!) bij Voorst in de buurt!

Er zijn er zoveel!

Dave

----------


## rick1993

Rossum, Beuningen...

In Twente en in Gelderland.

----------


## vasco

> Lees mijn pst nog ff een keer! Was een last minute klus. Met andere woorden zou terug rijden naar huis, de postbode afwachten, dan op weg gaan naar klus mij er sowieso een paar dagen te laat laten komen...
> 
> En daarnaast wist ik van Berlikum en Berlicum. 
> 
> @lex
> 
> PS de lijst van op elkaar lijkende gehuchtnamen beslaat alleen al voor nederland meer dan 1,5 A4-tje :-)



In jouw geval wist je van deze plaatsnamen maar ben je niet bekend, ook bij een telefonisch aan te nemen (ad hoc) klus even vragen naar postcode en huisnummer. Lijkt mij in het belang van de opdrachtgever dat je op de juiste plek aankomt.

Ik denk dat we met de PS van @lex het opsommen ook verder maar moeten stoppen anders zijn we nog wel even bezig hier.

----------


## jadjong

> Ja! Frankrijk! Net voor de afsluitdijk richting Den Helder!!
> 
> Ff naar Amsterdam (de Kleine dan he!) bij Voorst in de buurt!
> 
> Er zijn er zoveel!
> 
> Dave



 Niet tever doorrijden, anders zit je zo in Zurich.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> even vragen naar postcode en huisnummer. Lijkt mij in het belang van de opdrachtgever dat je op de juiste plek aankomt.



En dan dagen en datums, zal niet de eerste keer zijn dat ik een datum doorkrijg en dat lijkt dat op vrijdag te zijn, terwijl de betreffende band eigenlijk alleen op zaterdag optredens doet.

Dan blijkt het of een maand eerder/later of toch de zaterdag opvolgend (dag later) te zijn.
Ik vraag altijd naar de dag (vr/za etc.) + datum, als dit niet matched dan ga ik erachter aan.

----------


## laserguy

Je hoeft het zo ver niet te zoeken:
Zo stond ik een keer in de gemeente Vorst (Limburg), terwijl ik in Vorst nationaal moest zijn (de zaal in de gemeente Vorst bij Brussel). Het is de enige keer in mijn leven geweest dat ik de snelheidsbeperkingen flagrant heb genegeerd.

----------


## Davy Gabriels

> Zo stond ik een keer in de gemeente Vorst (Limburg), terwijl ik in Vorst nationaal moest zijn



 En dat als Belg?  :Smile:

----------


## rene.derksen

> Turkye-Egypte is slechts 155 KM



Toch appart dat het nog 155 km rijden is terwijl de Pyramide toch al na enkele kilometers te zien is  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Stoney3K

> Of dat je gebeld word of je met 2 racken parren wat uit kan lichten en dat je bij aankomst een heel orkest/koor moet uitlichten in een gemeentehuis...vanaf een balustrade en om je dmx rond te leggen een kleine 100 meter aan kabels nodig heb...



Dat is dus niet jouw fout, maar die van de opdrachtgever.

Als een opdrachtgever zo dom is om je klus te onderschatten en daarom dus ook voor te weinig aan te vragen, dan krijgen ze wat ze gevraagd hebben, als het niet hard/licht genoeg gaat hebben ze gewoon pech.

Net zo goed als opdrachtgevers die je van te voren niet genoeg informatie geven over je lokatie, stroomaansluitingen, afmetingen, enzovoort. Past het dan niet? Dan moet je maar even wat meer geduld hebben terwijl ik plan B in werking stel, even uit allerlei hoeken en gaten kabels en verloopjes ga ronselen, en begint de show maar wat later.

Dan heb je ook nog van die ambitieuze lui die een compleet bandpodium willen voor 500 man, met licht, en je bij aankomst een mooi 1,5 kwadraat haspeltie ziet liggen met 'BAND' erop gestift. Dikke pech dan!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Big Bang

> D
> Net zo goed als opdrachtgevers die je van te voren niet genoeg informatie geven over je lokatie, stroomaansluitingen, afmetingen, enzovoort. Past het dan niet? Dan moet je maar even wat meer geduld hebben terwijl ik plan B in werking stel, even uit allerlei hoeken en gaten kabels en verloopjes ga ronselen, en begint de show maar wat later.
> 
> Dan heb je ook nog van die ambitieuze lui die een compleet bandpodium willen voor 500 man, met licht, en je bij aankomst een mooi 1,5 kwadraat haspeltie ziet liggen met 'BAND' erop gestift. Dikke pech dan!



Dat soort dingen heb je toch echt zelf voor een groot deel zelf in de hand, kwestie van een beetje door vragen over wat nu precies de bedoeling is. Daarnaast geef ik altijd aan wat mijn eisen zijn mbt stroomvoorziening e.d., de klant heeft vaak geen idee wat je apparatuur aan stroom zuipt...

----------


## Stoney3K

> Dat soort dingen heb je toch echt zelf voor een groot deel zelf in de hand, kwestie van een beetje door vragen over wat nu precies de bedoeling is. Daarnaast geef ik altijd aan wat mijn eisen zijn mbt stroomvoorziening e.d., de klant heeft vaak geen idee wat je apparatuur aan stroom zuipt...



Dat gaat prima als je een productie lang van te voren met een opdrachtgever uit kan werken, in de zaal kunt gaan kijken, enz.

Als iemand een week van te voren belt met "Ik heb zaterdag op lokatie X een PA voor 400 man nodig", en er komen >1000 man binnen als de deuren open staan, dan hebben ze achterin maar pech. Ik deed wat me gevraagd werd.

Klanten van te voren niet informeren over je vereisten aan stroom (en andere infrastructuur) is natuurlijk een ander probleem, dat heb je voor een groot deel wel zelf in de hand. Maar dan zul je nog eigenwijze organisatoren tegenkomen, die van mening zijn dat je met dat ene haspeltje prima vooruit kan, of je best op de 32A van de horeca mee kan liften (die 3 gangen verderop op 25A afgezekerd is).

----------


## Funmaker

ik dacht dat een pa niet op het aantal man maar op het oppervlakte/locatie werd voorzien? en dan pas op het aantal man...

want dan kan je ook zeggen van ik verwacht 400 man en je zit dan ff in het sportpaleis, daar kan je inderdaad 400 man verwachten maar ook wel meer man...
maar ben een lichtnicht dus geen idee of ik juist zit  :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

Er zijn slechts drie dingen belangrijk: communicatie, communicatie en communicatie. :Big Grin:

----------


## 4AC

> Er zijn slechts drie dingen belangrijk: communicatie, communicatie en communicatie.



Goh, ik zat op vier:
bier, vrouwen, auto's en alles-waar-dit-forum-over-gaat
 :Big Grin: 

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## djspeakertje

> Goh, ik zat op vier:
> bier, vrouwen, auto's en alles-waar-dit-forum-over-gaat
> 
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



 
Euhhm...


Geld? :Big Grin: 




Daan

----------


## @lex

Per gisteren een nieuwe grote blunder op mijn lijstje erbij:

Kreeg maandag per postbode een tweedehands Carvertje binnen. Stond in de hal in een kartonnen verpakking, klaar om mee te nemen naar mijn werkplaats.

Heb eergisteren avond het oud papier in de hal gezet zodat het gisteren ochtend door mijn vriendin buiten gezet kon worden.

Het eindresultaat laat zich raden! Hoop dat ik geen schadeclaims krijg voor papierschredders die vast zijn gelopen...

@lex

----------


## MusicXtra

> Per gisteren een nieuwe grote blunder op mijn lijstje erbij:
> 
> Kreeg maandag per postbode een tweedehands Carvertje binnen. Stond in de hal in een kartonnen verpakking, klaar om mee te nemen naar mijn werkplaats.
> 
> Heb eergisteren avond het oud papier in de hal gezet zodat het gisteren ochtend door mijn vriendin buiten gezet kon worden.
> 
> Het eindresultaat laat zich raden! Hoop dat ik geen schadeclaims krijg voor papierschredders die vast zijn gelopen...
> 
> @lex



Heb je zo'n taaie vriendin dan? :Big Grin:

----------


## e-sonic

Daarom moeten mannen het vuil buiten zetten !!

----------


## Whitefarmer

Ik zit te lachen, maar met schaamrood op mijn wangen...

Was het een carverTJE, of een dikke (dure :Embarrassment: )??

----------


## @lex

> Ik zit te lachen, maar met schaamrood op mijn wangen...
> 
> Was het een carverTJE, of een dikke (dure)??



Slechts een PM700'je, maar toch erg zonde. Was er erg blij mee omdat ik al een tijdje naar deze had gezocht en een goeie prijs ervoor had betaald.

@lex

PS heb er met mijn vriendin ook wel om gelachen hoor!

----------


## LJ_jacob

blunder?
-iets met trailertje niet helemaal goed afkoppelen en wegrijden...
-iets met takeltjes "vergeten" terug te laten lopen(of hoe noem je dat?)...
-iets met een disco-achtertruss met doeken & videoschermen in een zwembad laten vallen...
-iets met een laadklep die behalve om hoog en omlaag ook kan kantelen als ie vol staat met boxen
-iets met een genie een een harting108 die er onder lag...
-iets met een tankdop vergeten...
-iets met de A12 van Den Haag richting Rotterdam???
-iets met een afdakje
-iets met een svoboda en een 9-gaten-fries.
-iets met overspannen en ziekenhuis (miscchien wel de grootste blunder)

----------


## @ndrew

rackje draadloos vergeten in te laden. en op klus denken k*t  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :Mad:  :Mad:  fff snel ophalen.

----------


## jurjen_barel

Hey Jacob,

Sinds wanneer heb je de E achter je C gehaald?

----------


## Marciej

Jacob E achter C? sinds wanneer?:P 

Uhm iets met V*L series 300 Smart repeaters verkeerde kant op bekabelen = boze operators.
Iets met rigging tegen het kopschot laden van de laatste trailert die aankomt = boze riggers.
de nodige kistjes van de klep en te hard van de ramp met alle gevolgen van dien, je kent het wel.

----------


## jurjen_barel

> Jacob E achter C? sinds wanneer?:P



Geen idee, hij had het over trailers oppikken.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Stoney3K

> -iets met een disco-achtertruss met doeken & videoschermen in een zwembad laten vallen...



Hier MOET ik gewoon een foto van zien!  :Big Grin:

----------


## hardstyle

Lekker dan, ff een paar duizend euro aan nieuwe materialen, door het eventjes te laten vallen in een zwembadje :Embarrassment:

----------


## Marciej

> Geen idee, hij had het over trailers oppikken.



Ik denk al dat ik weet waar dat over gaat.  :Big Grin: 

Nog eentje dan: 110volt 6barren gewoon aan de 220 hangen is ook niet zo'n mooie reputatie toch?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  of dingen die niet bedoeld zijn om te dimmer toch aan de dimmer hangen!

----------


## jakkes72

> Geen idee, hij had het over trailers oppikken.



 
Trailers zijn ook verkrijgbaar en rijdbaar met E achter B.

----------


## jurjen_barel

Klopt, maar de laatste keer dat ik er was, hadden ze die niet bij het bedrijf waar Jacob veel voor doet.  :Wink:

----------


## thyzerrr

Nou vooruit:

-Ik was laatst als backliner mee op een Europa-tourtje; We stonden die dag in Frankrijk. Band was klaar om te beginnen, ik moest alleen nog even bier & water op het podium zetten. Ik had alleen geen flesopener bij de hand, dan maar op de lompe manier, op de rand van de drumriser de kroonkurk eraf rossen.

De zaal stond al lekker vol, ik stond mooi te klooien, en vervolgens roept de stagemanager me toe "Hey Thijs, ze hebben hier schroefdoppen hoor"  :Embarrassment: 

-Andere klus, als zendertech voor een toneelvoorstelling:
Show was afgelopen, naprogramma bestond uit een man met een gitaar.
Ik begon vast met opruimen van de zenders en dergelijke, om vervolgens in mijn enthousiasme íets te veel kabels van het stageblock los te trekken. Wég muziek :EEK!:  En dan moet je in zo'n bos XLR gaan graven naar de juiste 2 kabels :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MusicXtra

> Nou vooruit:
> 
> -Ik was laatst als backliner mee op een Europa-tourtje; We stonden die dag in Frankrijk. Band was klaar om te beginnen, ik moest alleen nog even bier & water op het podium zetten. Ik had alleen geen flesopener bij de hand, dan maar op de lompe manier, op de rand van de drumriser de kroonkurk eraf rossen.
> 
> De zaal stond al lekker vol, ik stond mooi te klooien, en vervolgens roept de stagemanager me toe "Hey Thijs, ze hebben hier schroefdoppen hoor"



Kan je uit eigen ervaring vertellen dat het iig veel pijnlijker is om de hele avond schroefdoppen te krijgen en dan ineens een kroonkurk :Embarrassment: .
Ik haat die schroefdoppen!

----------


## LJ_jacob

> Ik denk al dat ik weet waar dat over gaat. 
> 
> Nog eentje dan: 110volt 6barren gewoon aan de 220 hangen is ook niet zo'n mooie reputatie toch?  of dingen die niet bedoeld zijn om te dimmer toch aan de dimmer hangen!



 
Ik sta verteld hoevaak mijn naam valt...
Marciej, je weet inderdaad waar dat over gaat  :Big Grin: .
E achter C heb ik (nog) niet..... dankzij mijn fantastische ex-rijschool die me na 2 jaar nog steeds niet heeft uitgeschreven bij het CBR. Tot ze dat gedaan hebben mag ik niet afrijden. Ongelukje met die trailer was niet bij het bedrijf "waar ik veel voor doe", Ik zal m'n post even aanpassen, ben het niet allemaal zelf geweest dus dat is tegen de regeltjes!

@ stoney3k, foto van dat zwembadshowtje heb ik nog wel, alleen niet meer met de spullen er in. Was in spanje, campingtourtje langs de costa! Dan is een trussje in het zwembad het minste waar je je druk om maakt  :Wink: .

----------


## thyzerrr

Blunder van collega en mijzelf samen:

Beta 91 in een bassdrum laten liggen, na de show van een bandje op Europese tour

----------


## BvE

Stond een keer ergens achter het podium verstopt om daar front of house te doen en monitoren.  Tussen de optredens door (rap) was er een dj met zijn eigen monitoren. Ik had daarom de monitoren voor de rappers maar even uitgezet, scheelt een hoop herrie tussendoor. Kwam ik er aan het eind van het eerste nummer van de volgende act achter dat ik deze nog uit had staan :|

----------


## SPS

Als jij de eerste was die het merkte, geeft dat weer eens mooi aan hoe "kritisch" de rappers waren.........................Waar doen we het eigenlijk allemaal voor...voor onszelf?

Paul

----------


## dfreak

> dingen die niet bedoeld zijn om te dimmer toch aan de dimmer hangen!



Was overlaatst licht aan het doen op een feestje (tafel stond naast de DJ-deck), 3de dj is ondertussen aangekomen en begint zijn eigen CDJ's aan te sluiten, ik even naar de wc. Kom ik ff later trug, staat die DJ met zen handen in zen haar: zen CDJ's doen het niet, dan kijk ik even onder die tafel, wa blijkt: heeft die idioot beide stekkers in een !DIMMER! :EEK!:  gestoken. Gelukkig geen schade aan over gehouden.

----------


## Rieske

Erg idiote plek om je dimmer neer te leggen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## voederbietel

zelfde 2 weken geleden,

dimmer stond stageright en had een front lampje stage left, de kabel liep over de achterkant van het podium naar de lamp, was waarschijnlijk de stekker der uit gelopen, had een bandlid het keybord maar even op die shuco ingeprikt....

ik met testen maar een chase op het front aangezet om de storing te gaan zoeken op het podium, merkt de toetsenist op dat zijn keybord aan en uit gaat.. :Big Grin:  (geen schade aan het keybord..)

----------


## T_Sound

als dat keyboard een fel display heeft, dan moet je hem omdraaien en in je show integreren:P kdenk alleen dat de sound er niet leuker op wordt(A) ben ik bang... haha

----------


## MusicXtra

> als dat keyboard een fel display heeft, dan moet je hem omdraaien en in je show integreren:P kdenk alleen dat de sound er niet leuker op wordt(A) ben ik bang... haha



Moderne versie van een lesley? :Big Grin:

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

"Heej irritante toetsenmeneer: EFFE DIMMEN JA..!?" krijgt ineens weer een heel andere betekenis...



Groet, Rob.

----------


## Big Bang

> Als jij de eerste was die het merkte, geeft dat weer eens mooi aan hoe "kritisch" de rappers waren.........................Waar doen we het eigenlijk allemaal voor...voor onszelf?
> 
> Paul



Da's mogelijkheid A. Mogelijkheid B is dat ze zo professionel waren dat ze er ook zonder monitor maar het beste van maakte...

----------


## showband

*even allemaal:
|* insert passende flauwe grap over oxymoron "professionele rapper" hieronder *
|
|
|
|
V 
*

----------


## dj-wojcik

*Oxymoron* 
Oxymoronis een Duitse punk band.

OXYMORON ontstond in _1992_, al gaan de roots terug naar _1989_

Originele Line up: Zang - Sucker, Drum - Bjoern, Guitar - Martin, Bas - Filzlaus

Muziekstijl: Early Eighty's, Oi!

Bekendste Albums: 
[LIST][*]Feed The Breed (2001)[*]Beste Before 2000 (2000)[*]Westworld MLP (1999)[/LIST]

Altijd handig, achtergrond informatie :Wink:

----------


## showband

*^
|
|* post van een rapper I presume?  :Big Grin:

----------


## DMiXed

gister ook een mooie, ofja, het was niet echt een blunder op dat moment, maar toch. 24 spots voor het totaallicht uitlichten. regie tafel staat StageRight, met een zero88 frog en rackje met mixer,cd-speler en de hele zooi voor het eaw-setje te testen. 
Ik sta op het podium, collega zit in de brug voor de spots uit te lichten. zijn met de tweede spot bezig, en ineens, POEF! 
speakers ploppen, de amps staan nog aan, maar alle apparatuur bij de regie valt uit. We kunnen niets vinden, geen spanning op het rack of de lichttafel.
Naar een andere collega gebeld, die onder de zekering weer in kan schakelen, want wij konden niets vinden. Krijgen we 10 minuten later te horen, dat alle zekeringen nog in bedrijf waren, niets aan de hand. Blijkt dus een stekkerdoos waar het rack en de lichttafel op ingeprikt zijn, de schakelaar niet goed ingedrukt te zijn, en die is dus omgesprongen waardoor de stroom uitviel. 
toch maar een blokje zonder schakelaar neergelegd, nogal lullig als dit onder je show gebeurd.

----------


## 4AC

> gister ook een mooie, ofja, het was niet echt een blunder op dat moment, maar toch. 24 spots voor het totaallicht uitlichten. regie tafel staat StageRight, met een zero88 frog en rackje met mixer,cd-speler en de hele zooi voor het eaw-setje te testen. 
> Ik sta op het podium, collega zit in de brug voor de spots uit te lichten. zijn met de tweede spot bezig, en ineens, POEF! 
> speakers ploppen, de amps staan nog aan, maar alle apparatuur bij de regie valt uit. We kunnen niets vinden, geen spanning op het rack of de lichttafel.
> Naar een andere collega gebeld, die onder de zekering weer in kan schakelen, want wij konden niets vinden. Krijgen we 10 minuten later te horen, dat alle zekeringen nog in bedrijf waren, niets aan de hand. Blijkt dus een stekkerdoos waar het rack en de lichttafel op ingeprikt zijn, de schakelaar niet goed ingedrukt te zijn, en die is dus omgesprongen waardoor de stroom uitviel. 
> toch maar een blokje zonder schakelaar neergelegd, nogal lullig als dit onder je show gebeurd.



Haha, lullige actie!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Stekkerdeuskes met schakelaar zijn sowieso frustrerend; in alle haast bij het in/uittrekken van een stekker tik je zo tegen de schakelaar aan. Zéker als je zo lomp in de weer kan zijn als ik. Beetje zelfspot kan geen kwaad toch? Daar is het in ieder geval wel het juiste topic voor...

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## BJD

En daarom horen dat soort doosjes (ook al zijn ze ook in het zwart verkrijgbaar) ook niet in een set te zitten!
Mocht ik ze toch tegenkomen tussen andermans spullen dan gaat er bij voorbaat een stukje gaffa over het schakelaartje heen.
1. Om te voorkomen dat ie omklapt
2. Omdat zo'n lampje opeens heel veel licht geeft in een donkere (theater)zaal.

----------


## 4AC

> En daarom horen dat soort doosjes (ook al zijn ze ook in het zwart verkrijgbaar) ook niet in een set te zitten!
> Mocht ik ze toch tegenkomen tussen andermans spullen dan gaat er bij voorbaat een stukje gaffa over het schakelaartje heen.
> 1. Om te voorkomen dat ie omklapt
> 2. Omdat zo'n lampje opeens heel veel licht geeft in een donkere (theater)zaal.



Precies, daar heb je helemaal gelijk in.
En dáárom is het betreffende doosje van mijn ervaring van hierboven subtiel geëlimineerd.  :Wink:  (1 stuks om precies te zijn)

En nee, daar heb ik geen foto's van

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## MusicXtra

Dit zijn de enige stekkerdozen die bij mij gebruikt mogen worden (dan wel met 4 stopcontacten), de rest is gewoon niet geschikt voor professioneel gebruik.

----------


## showband

als muzikant gebruik je die 220v dozen vooral om een check te hebben of dat je versterker is uitgevallen of dat die mooie podiumstroom het niet doet. vandaar dat je ze veel tegenkomt.

er zijn weinig 220v doosjes bij de gamma met een lampje maar zonder schakelaar. en helaas is dat de plek waar de meeste doosjes vandaan komen bij de muzikanten.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MusicXtra

> als muzikant gebruik je die 220v dozen vooral om een check te hebben of dat je versterker is uitgevallen of dat die mooie podiumstroom het niet doet. vandaar dat je ze veel tegenkomt.
> 
> er zijn weinig 220v doosjes bij de gamma met een lampje maar zonder schakelaar. en helaas is dat de plek waar de meeste doosjes vandaan komen bij de muzikanten.



De stekkerdozen waar ik naar verwijs zijn heel simpel met een klein neon lampje uit te rusten.

----------


## laserguy

Die gewone zwarte blokjes met 3 of 4 stopcontacten maar zonder schakelaar kom je anders ook best veel tegen hoor. En daar is niks mis mee. Die grote lompe blauwe blokken zijn goed om een stroomverdeling te doen als een soort backline maar veel te lomp en veel te opzichtig om in een truss te gebruiken. Ik heb nog geen enkel festival meegemaakt waar er enkel maar van die blauwe gedrochten werden gebruikt.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Die gewone zwarte blokjes met 3 of 4 stopcontacten maar zonder schakelaar kom je anders ook best veel tegen hoor. En daar is niks mis mee. Die grote lompe blauwe blokken zijn goed om een stroomverdeling te doen als een soort backline maar veel te lomp en veel te opzichtig om in een truss te gebruiken. Ik heb nog geen enkel festival meegemaakt waar er enkel maar van die blauwe gedrochten werden gebruikt.



Ik heb het dan ook niet over gebruik in een truss maar op een podium.

----------


## driesmees

grootste blunder? iets met een rekje XTA226, de antwerpse haven en een licht afhellende kaai...

blub blub blub

----------


## qvt

> grootste blunder? iets met een rekje XTA226, de antwerpse haven en een licht afhellende kaai...
> 
> blub blub blub



dat is best jammer.. en herkenbaar  :Embarrassment:

----------


## mhsounds

> grootste blunder? iets met een rekje XTA226, de  antwerpse haven en een licht afhellende kaai...
> 
> blub blub blub







> dat is best jammer.. en herkenbaar



Hoeveel ligt er daar dan wel niet op de bodem?  :EEK!: 


 :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Hoeveel ligt er daar dan wel niet op de bodem?



Ga mijn duiksetje maar eens opzoeken. :Big Grin:

----------


## Back on Track

Ik denk dat ik vanmiddag even ga zwemmen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Timo Beckman

Dit is een verhaal wat ik ooit bij het toemalige bedrijf PAS in amsterdam hoorde .
Komt de toneel meester van care op een gegeven moment binnen lopen met de vraag of een harrie 2000 nou duur is . 
Redelijk achterdochtig werd er door de crew "waarom" gevraagd .

Bleek dus dat de mixer die voor het gemak even buiten was geparkeert ivm ruimte gebrek tijdens de load-out door 2 zwervers was geconfisceerd . Maar je echt ver zijn ze niet gekomen daar zo'n ding het eea weegt .

Of het waar is  :Confused:  geen idee maar al met al wel een goed verhaal .

----------


## Stoney3K

> Hoeveel ligt er daar dan wel niet op de bodem?



Ongetwijfeld minder dan in Rotterdam, waar nog een half Vangelis-concert aan Stage Accompany-hout op de bodem rond moet zwerven.

Maar waarschijnlijk is dat nu wel ongeveer weggerot.  :Big Grin:

----------


## sd_2

Tjah, grootste blunder..?? Geen idee, ik baal er wel elke keer van als mijn toppen van m;n subs af stuiteren..

Nu al inmiddels 2x meegemaakt met ARCS toppen op SB218 subs. Op zich zijn die niet goed vast te zetten op elkaar, alleen met een spandband dan, maar die heb je ook niet altijd bij je. Op zich gaat het eigenlijk wel goed, maar bij techno/house muziek en de repeterende bassjes in die muziek gaan je toppen toch wel "lopen". Eén ding is zeker, als je tijdens een show zoiets gebeurd dan vind je ineens de motivatie om in je eentje zo'n PA terug in elkaar te zetten in een onmogelijk snelle tijd. Normaliter heb je toch een extra handje nodig om zo'n set te stacken...  :Cool: 

Verdere blunders, tjah.. ach iedereen mist wel eens een rondzinger of een solo, toch..?

----------


## Turboke

> Tjah, grootste blunder..?? Geen idee, ik baal er wel elke keer van als mijn toppen van m;n subs af stuiteren..
> 
> Nu al inmiddels 2x meegemaakt met ARCS toppen op SB218 subs. Op zich zijn die niet goed vast te zetten op elkaar, alleen met een spandband dan, maar die heb je ook niet altijd bij je. Op zich gaat het eigenlijk wel goed, maar bij techno/house muziek en de repeterende bassjes in die muziek gaan je toppen toch wel "lopen". Eén ding is zeker, als je tijdens een show zoiets gebeurd dan vind je ineens de motivatie om in je eentje zo'n PA terug in elkaar te zetten in een onmogelijk snelle tijd. Normaliter heb je toch een extra handje nodig om zo'n set te stacken... 
> 
> Verdere blunders, tjah.. ach iedereen mist wel eens een rondzinger of een solo, toch..?



Natte bierviltjes tussensteken.

----------


## vasco

> ...alleen met een spandband dan, maar die heb je ook niet altijd bij je...



Aanschaffen zodat je die bandjes voortaan wel altijd bij je hebt misschien?

----------


## MusicXtra

Gisteren twee blunders begaan.
Twee versterker kanalen van twee verschillende versterkers gingen steeds in de beveiliging wanneer ik het volume iets hoger zette dan heel zachtjes. Gemeenschappelijke factor van die twee versterker kanalen was dat ze beiden op dezelfde output van mijn processor aangesloten waren dus die was eerste verdachte. Ander output geprobeerd; geen resultaat, links er recht verwisseld; wederom geen resultaat. Allerlei kabels gewisseld en toen kwam ik er pas achter dat ik mijn line-array per 3 kastjes doorgelust had alleen had ik de kabel voor de bovenste drie kastjes ook op de onderste drie kastjes aangesloten, er stonden dus twee versterkers op dezelfde speakers aangesloten. :EEK!: 
Geluid klonk daarna erg lekker, verder dus geen aandacht meer aan geschonken tot ik een kwartier voor het einde zag dat ik de hele avond op twee i.p.v. vier subs had gedraaid.
Na afloop moest alles natuurlijk weer de bus in, kennelijk één kistje vooraan verkeerd geladen want de deuren gingen met geen mogelijkheid dicht.
Pas na een paar keer kisten in en uit te hebben geladen kreeg ik de deuren weer dicht. Uiteindelijk wel een meer dan tevreden opdrachtgever en behoorlijk spierpijn van alle gesjouw. :Big Grin:

----------


## djspeakertje

> Gisteren twee blunders begaan.
> Twee versterker kanalen van twee verschillende versterkers gingen steeds in de beveiliging wanneer ik het volume iets hoger zette dan heel zachtjes. Gemeenschappelijke factor van die twee versterker kanalen was dat ze beiden op dezelfde output van mijn processor aangesloten waren dus die was eerste verdachte. Ander output geprobeerd; geen resultaat, links er recht verwisseld; wederom geen resultaat. Allerlei kabels gewisseld en toen kwam ik er pas achter dat ik mijn line-array per 3 kastjes doorgelust had alleen had ik de kabel voor de bovenste drie kastjes ook op de onderste drie kastjes aangesloten, er stonden dus twee versterkers op dezelfde speakers aangesloten.
> Geluid klonk daarna erg lekker, verder dus geen aandacht meer aan geschonken tot ik een kwartier voor het einde zag dat ik de hele avond op twee i.p.v. vier subs had gedraaid.
> Na afloop moest alles natuurlijk weer de bus in, kennelijk één kistje vooraan verkeerd geladen want de deuren gingen met geen mogelijkheid dicht.
> Pas na een paar keer kisten in en uit te hebben geladen kreeg ik de deuren weer dicht. Uiteindelijk wel een meer dan tevreden opdrachtgever en behoorlijk spierpijn van alle gesjouw.



 
Hoe was het met maar 2 subs dan? Als het goed klonk betekent dat gewoon dat je set meer aankan dan je al dacht :Wink: ...

Wel een behoorlijk 'faal' avondje alles bij elkaar...(zoals dat tegenwoordig bij ons op school wordt gezegd...) Maar als de opdrachtgever tevreden is is alles goed :Smile: .


Daan

----------


## MusicXtra

> Hoe was het met maar 2 subs dan? Als het goed klonk betekent dat gewoon dat je set meer aankan dan je al dacht...
> 
> Wel een behoorlijk 'faal' avondje alles bij elkaar...(zoals dat tegenwoordig bij ons op school wordt gezegd...) Maar als de opdrachtgever tevreden is is alles goed.
> 
> 
> Daan





Dit moest dus allemaal in die witte bus die ervoor staat. :EEK!: 
Set was idd zwaar overgedimensioneerd voor de zaal maar opdrachtgever wilde dit nu eenmaal dus nemen we het mee.

----------


## BvE

:EEK!:  Respect!

----------


## qvt

Onlangs nog.. 

Tentfeest met 12 subjes die op +2 en -2 hun signaal pakken, tijdens soundcheck erachter komen dat van een CA12 het protectcircuit blijft hangen. Ff terug naar de zaak voor een andere(was in de buurt gelukkig) en deze snel voor de show erin prikken. Maar niet in het amprack gezien dat we in tijdsnood zaten..

S'avonds tijdens show tot de conclusie komen dat we toch wel heel weinig laag hebben als je kijkt naar wat er stond en dan achter in je hoofd opeens doorhebben dat een CA12 op +1 en -1 uitstuurt :Stick Out Tongue: 

Toen de leatherman + fenix maar gepakt en even 2 speakons omgeschroeft, scheelde toch wel wat dBtjes :Cool:

----------


## djspeakertje

> Respect!



 
+1!

@MusicXtra: Strakke foto trouwens.


Daan

----------


## Back on Track

> 'faal' avondje (zoals dat tegenwoordig bij ons op school wordt gezegd...)
> 
> Daan




Daar wordt ik nu zo'n beetje gek van....

----------


## kokkie

Door wat verkeerde groepjes in de tekening bijna 32 6-barren niet geladen en de bekabeling en dimmers wel. Dat is toch bijna de helft.
Gelukkig nog net op tijd door gehad, scheelt weer een transportje.

----------


## djspeakertje

> Daar wordt ik nu zo'n beetje gek van....



 
Ik ook, maargoed, er is weinig aan te doen... :Mad: 


Daan

----------


## Tom06

Mijn blunder was dat toen ik bij een musical geluid moest doen, en dat ik iemand op play liet drukken... Wat denk je? Te VROEG. Gelijk hele musical door de war. 

Dat doen we dus niet nog een keer  :Stick Out Tongue: 

En dan te bedenken dat de toneelmeester de gene was die vroeg of een van zijn musical kinderen op play mocht drukken omdat hij het egt vet leuk zou vinden...

----------


## Stoney3K

> Mijn blunder was dat toen ik bij een musical geluid moest doen, en dat ik iemand op play liet drukken... Wat denk je? Te VROEG. Gelijk hele musical door de war. 
> 
> Dat doen we dus niet nog een keer



Hee, dat had ik woensdag ook.

Uitrol van een nieuwe racewagen, met lasershow erbij. Die bestond uit beamshows én graphics, onderweg moest er dus een schermpje naar beneden komen.

Daar een mannetje op gezet, met de specifieke instructie: Doe alleen wat als IK je een sein geef. Afijn, show begint, hij ziet mij niet in de zaal, en de lasers gaan aan voor de beamshow. Je raadt het al -- meneer raakt in paniek, denkt OMGWTFLASERS? en laat voor de zekerheid maar dat scherm naar beneden zakken.

Je snapt dat ik redelijk zenuwachtig naar hem heb lopen gebaren "DAT ROTDING MOET OMHOOG!" omdat anders de beamshow niet te zien was.

----------


## shure-fan

> Hee, dat had ik woensdag ook.
> 
> Uitrol van een nieuwe racewagen, met lasershow erbij. Die bestond uit beamshows én graphics, onderweg moest er dus een schermpje naar beneden komen.
> 
> Daar een mannetje op gezet, met de specifieke instructie: Doe alleen wat als IK je een sein geef. Afijn, show begint, hij ziet mij niet in de zaal, en de lasers gaan aan voor de beamshow. Je raadt het al -- meneer raakt in paniek, denkt OMGWTFLASERS? en laat voor de zekerheid maar dat scherm naar beneden zakken.
> 
> Je snapt dat ik redelijk zenuwachtig naar hem heb lopen gebaren "DAT ROTDING MOET OMHOOG!" omdat anders de beamshow niet te zien was.



we hebben tegenwoordig een nieuw communicatie middel.
het heet een telefoon,   bel die persoon op en probleem opgelost

----------


## Stoney3K

> we hebben tegenwoordig een nieuw communicatie middel.
> het heet een telefoon,   bel die persoon op en probleem opgelost



Dat heeft ook veel zin als hij nog geen 6 meter verderop staat, en de hele lasershow maar 4 minuten duurt (het scherm moest 2 minuten in de show naar beneden).

Eer dat ie heeft opgenomen is de show al afgelopen.

De oplossing was natuurlijk om te repeteren, maar de organisatie/zaalbeheerder had daar een andere opvatting over.

----------


## renevanh

Intercom??

----------


## Stoney3K

> Intercom??



Er zijn genoeg technische oplossingen om zoiets te kunnen doen. Maar we waren daar te gast (ik deed alleen lasers) en de organisatie had geen budget om ASL of andere hulpmiddelen (zoals bv. een scherm op DMX) bij te huren.

Bovendien was het een student die alleen de instructie kreeg 'druk op knopje X, alleen als ik dat zeg', en de bottom line is dat ie dat gewoon op moet volgen en niet zelf in paniek moet raken. Als ik dan vergeet een instructie te geven en dat scherm valt niet, dan is het mijn schuld.  :Wink:

----------


## LJ_jacob

> Ongetwijfeld minder dan in Rotterdam, waar nog een half Vangelis-concert aan Stage Accompany-hout op de bodem rond moet zwerven.
> 
> Maar waarschijnlijk is dat nu wel ongeveer weggerot.



hout drijft....  :Big Grin: 
voor een flink aantal meters multikabel kun je daar wel terrecht...

----------


## jans

Zaterdag net na de soundcheck ineens een rare piep. Kwam het uit mijn installatie of de installatie die in zaal hangt?
Versterkers een voor een uit, piep weg.
Eerste versterker aan, alles OK
Tweede versterker aan, piep.
Om een lang verhaal kort te houden, de oorzaak bleek de voeding van mijn laptop te zijn, stekker eruit en gaan met die banaan.
Band begint te spelen  :Mad:  :Mad:  weinig bas en kick. Ik dacht dit begint goed kan tijdens het eerste nummer de gains alweer opnieuw instellen. 
Ik was er snel achter dat ik de laatste versterker niet weer had bijgezet  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Waveform

Voedingen van (veel) laptops en pc's zijn echt een nachtmerrie. Speelde je op dat moment muziek af van je laptop of stak die gewoon in op hetzelfde stroomcircuit? 

Ik had ooit een soortgelijk probleem. Kwam aan op een job en bleek dat de introfilm van een pc werd afgespeeld. Met alle lichtdimmers uit geen probleem, dus stukje afgespeeld, snel alles uitgetrokken en volgende muziekje opgezet waarbij de lichtman ook de schuif omhoog kon doen. Sindsdien altijd een DI bij  :Big Grin:

----------


## jans

Ik speelde geen muziek af vanaf de klap-jap.
De enige verbinding was een, bedrade, ethernetverbinding met mijn LS9 en een verbinding via USB met mijn DSP260.

Heb de voeding direct weggeborgen, was de klap-jap eigenlijk niet meer nodig.
Ben er vandaag achter gekomen dat een van de contacten van de 12V voedingsstekker afgebroken is. Waarschijnlijk heeft deze repeterend wel en geen verbinding gemaakt.

Even een nieuw stekkertje halen.

----------


## Stoney3K

> hout drijft....



... Maar niet als het aan 18" sub-drivers vast zit.  :Big Grin:

----------


## 4AC

> ... Maar niet als het aan 18" sub-drivers vast zit.



Je bedoelt zeker 18" sub-divers?

Die zinken niet alleen, die duiken zelfs  :Big Grin: 

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## djspeakertje

> ... Maar niet als het aan 18" sub-drivers vast zit.



 
Nou, als je gesloten kasten hebt (lijkt mij onwaarschijnlijk voor subs...), dan  blijven ze drijven, want daar zit lucht in :Wink:  (totdat je papieren conussen het begeven, dan loopt 'ie vol...)


Daan

----------


## mhsounds

Die zijn er al wel een tijdje geleden uitgevist lijkt mij....

----------


## Stevengos

> Die zijn er al wel een tijdje geleden uitgevist lijkt mij....



Tja, totdat MXtra nog niet daar gedoken heeft weten we het nog niet zeker  :Big Grin:  (heeft ie z'n duiksetje al gevonden?)

----------


## BJD

Ik meen ergens gelezen te hebben dat een deel van die stack uit lege kasten bestond?

----------


## Caspero

Heb ooit een cd opgenomen voor een schoolmusical. Was mijn eerste cd-productie ooit. En kreeg er dus ook voor betaald :Wink:  HD 24 gehuurd, alles netjes opgenomen en op m'n computer gezet, wegens omstandigheden kon ik pas paar weken later mixen. 

Alles afgemixt. Krijg ik paar weken na de release te horen dat de opname een halve toon lager klinkt...

Hmm?

Na wat gezoek bleek de HD24 in 48kHz opgenomen te hebben en ik een 44.1 gemixt te hebben. Na die paar weken hoorde ik niet meer dat het ongeveer een halve toon lager en langzamer was.

Fout die je nooit meer maakt :Big Grin:  Blij dat het gebeurde toen ik nog niet echt commercieel bezig was :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mhsounds

> Fout die je nooit meer maakt Blij dat het gebeurde toen ik nog niet echt commercieel bezig was



oei!  :Big Grin: 

Enne, geloof mij, die kastjes liggen niet meer in de haven ;-)
Ik heb die haven nu vaak genoeg beveiligd om te weten dat dat wel weg is.

----------


## MusicXtra

> oei! 
> 
> Enne, geloof mij, die kastjes liggen niet meer in de haven ;-)
> Ik heb die haven nu vaak genoeg beveiligd om te weten dat dat wel weg is.



Mooi, dan hoef ik daar dus niet te gaan duiken, er zijn namelijk veel leukere duikstekken te vinden. :Big Grin:

----------


## mhsounds

Die haven hier is ook niet zo schoon  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## vasco

> ...er zijn namelijk veel leukere duikstekken te vinden.



Begrijp ik hieruit dat er meer techneuten zijn die in de vrije uren graag de stilte onderwater opzoeken als sportduiker  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mhsounds

> Begrijp ik hieruit dat er meer techneuten zijn die in de vrije uren graag de stilte onderwater opzoeken als sportduiker



Water ja, duiken helaas niet met eigen spullen.
_
On topic,_

Heb van de week ook een grote blunder gemaakt, truss omlaag laten komen aan takels en de takel ging slap hangen, 
duurde zeker wel 2 seconden (al leek het veel langer ) voordat ik doorhad dat hij aan de kabels bleef hangen die zich om de truss heen had gewikkeld.
Truss weer een stukje omhoog en daarna goed omlaag, kabels bekeken en gelukkig niks beschadigd  :Embarrassment: 

De rest van de dag daar heel goed op gelet, was zeker een leermoment...

----------


## dj ramses

dan heb ik er ook nog een 
laast in een school een 100v systeem gezet met 20 monacor speakers
2 lijnen uit gelegd 1 van 500m en 1 van 300m alles met koperen spijkertjes in geprikt mooi alles goed verzorgd 
bij de soundcheck hevige brom en poef zekering 

ga het dan maar zoeken,
na een half uurtje zoek werk het probleem gevonden 
perongeluk 1 spijkertje doorgeprikt tegen de andere 

dom dom dom 

lekker bezig 

mvg ramses

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

Tip voor de volgende keer: 
- Gebruik geïsoleerde krokodillenklemmen waar je een spitse punt op soldeert, of
- steek de spijkertjes zo'n 10cm uit elkaar door de kabel

Groet, Rob.

----------


## qvt

> Heb van de week ook een grote blunder gemaakt, truss omlaag laten komen aan takels en de takel ging slap hangen, 
> duurde zeker wel 2 seconden (al leek het veel langer ) voordat ik doorhad dat hij aan de kabels bleef hangen die zich om de truss heen had gewikkeld.
> Truss weer een stukje omhoog en daarna goed omlaag, kabels bekeken en gelukkig niks beschadigd 
> 
> De rest van de dag daar heel goed op gelet, was zeker een leermoment...



Dat was geen zwaar trussje dan? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mhsounds

> Dat was geen zwaar trussje dan?



2 wappers 20 parren en 3 podiumdelen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BJD

Sinds wanneer worden prakken gevlogen?

----------


## mhsounds

Sinds ik iets uitprobeerde, natuurlijk gaat dit never nooit niet gebeuren met publiek in de zaal.

Alleen als je tijd hebt en je hebt de mogelijkheid ga je dingen uitproberen om te leren.



Rondom het podium aangegeven dat mensen er niet opmochten die in het gebouw aanwezig waren.
Dit was een test voor een videoclip, en was erg tof om te doen.

Een absolute no go met publiek in de zaal!

----------


## BJD

Dan ben ik wel erg benieuwd wat er op die prakken heeft gestaan? Ik hoop niet de band / leadzanger van de clip? Of was het een greenscreenbackgroundshot? (scrabble!)

----------


## mhsounds

Er heeft nog niks op gestaan behalve ikzelf en de persoon die er mee bezig waren.

Het idee was om hier een drummer op te zetten (de enigste persoon die voorkomt in de clip)

Maar ik voordat ik dat doe wil ik eerst weten hoe deze drummer is, het risico dat hij achterover valt kan niet genomen worden.
Ook al valt hij dan nog niet gelijk naar beneden.

Mocht ik hier roekeloos overkomen, ik ben hier echt mee bezig en is niet iets wat ik 1,2,3 zomaar doe.
Het duurt ook nog even totdat de clip word geschoten.
Ook ben ik mij ervan bewust dat je hier uit nooit alle risico's kan verwijderen, en ben druk bezig met testen en onderzoeken.

Als je hier iets over wilt delen het wilt afkeuren of iets anders, stuur me een mailtje om topic vervuiling tegen te gaan  :Wink: 
Want een discussie kan ik alleen maar wijzer van worden.

----------


## thyzerrr

> Blunder van collega en mijzelf samen:
> 
> Beta 91 in een bassdrum laten liggen, na de show van een bandje op Europese tour



B91 is weer boven water, na een rondje Europa :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

Dan kun je veel zeggen, maar ik vind het erg netjes dat 'ie weer bij jullie is afgeleverd.
Er zijn dus nog steeds eerlijke mensen...  :Smile: 


Groet, Rob.

----------


## DJ nn

Hoeveel XLR-haspels had je dan nodig ?

grtzz

----------


## Bartje2012

4x kappa 15a ipv de LF versie in HD15's douwen,
en dan heel boos worden als ze na 2 uur plop zeggen.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Er heeft nog niks op gestaan behalve ikzelf en de persoon die er mee bezig waren.
> 
> Het idee was om hier een drummer op te zetten (de enigste persoon die voorkomt in de clip)
> 
> Maar ik voordat ik dat doe wil ik eerst weten hoe deze drummer is, het risico dat hij achterover valt kan niet genomen worden.
> Ook al valt hij dan nog niet gelijk naar beneden.



Als je de suggestie wil wekkken dat de drummer 'gehesen' wordt, kun je dat effect ook bereiken door de camera (en eventuele achtergrondjes) voor de drummer langs te laten zakken. Wel zo veilig.  :Wink:

----------


## Bartje2012

> Als je de suggestie wil wekkken dat de drummer 'gehesen' wordt, kun je dat effect ook bereiken door de camera (en eventuele achtergrondjes) voor de drummer langs te laten zakken. Wel zo veilig.



Of je zoekt een loods met van die stalen kraanrails aan het plafond. Die dingen dragen makkelijk een ton of 30  :Smile:  ik zag laatst zo'n loods in den haag en al gauw bleek het mogelijk te zijn een compleet 5 bij 5 DJ vloertje 4 meter boven het publiek te hangen, Goedgekeurd en al  :Smile:

----------


## showband

hmmmmm.....

dit weekend tijdens de soundcheck ongelofelijke dropouts op de in-ear.
Frequentiewisselen,
batterij wisselen.
enz enz

Blijk ik al een maand zonder antenne aan de zender te draaien......
**ba-dom-pom-pets****
_(nota bene: verbazingwekkend dat zonder antenne ik al die tijd genoeg signaal had)_

----------

